# New TivoWeb Module : Highlights



## d33mb33

*Summary*
This module displays recommendations for the next week. Recommendations are matched to the corresponding showing in the TiVo guide data and a link is provided so it is easy to record the show.

The current version of the module allows you to preview and record:
- Radio Times TV recommendations 
- Radio Times Radio recommendations
- DigiGuide TV recommendations 
- Film recommendations

Searching the guide data can be a bit slow, so the module caches each request you make. Subsequent requests (of the same type and day) are pulled from the cache so they are faster.

Icons next to each showing display whether you plan to record the show or have a Season Pass. If you don't plan to record the show then the module indicates whether the slot is free or not. This information is not cached so is always up to date.

All Highlights can also be retrieved as RSS 2.0 feeds. To enable RSS you must enter the url of your TiVo on the options screen. (e.g. http://tivo or http://192.168.1.xxx). RSS feeds are selectable by day and by type and observe any filter you may have set on a page. If access to your TiVoWeb is through a username and password then your RSS reader must support basic authentication.

Please post all comments, bugs and suggestions to this thread. I am also happy to receive bug reports through PM to save cluttering the thread with individual problems. Please feel free to make any enhancements or changes to the module. However, if you would like your changes considered for inclusion in the primary source then you will need to PM me with your source or a diff file.

*Known Issues*
I decided to use fuzzyish logic to match the programme channel and time on the RadioTimes and DigiGuide websites to the corresponding TiVo channel. This means that the module may occasionally be unable to get a channel match. Generally, I will try and fix these problems as and when they appear.

*Credits*
Special thanks to Sanderton for the Digiguide module and LJ for the Whats on module which were both used as a reference for the initial release. Additional thanks to LJ for allowing this module to call his slotfree code. Other contributors who have kindly helped with bug fixing and enhancements are recognised in the version history below and at the top of the source.

*Latest Version Info*
# 1.21 18/12/11 mikerr - digiguide scraping code
# 1.22 20/12/11 mikerr - radiotimes scraping code
# 1.23 22/12/11 mikerr - fix for RT code sometimes showing episode title instead of series title
# - added search / wishlist links for unmatched programmes
# - wishlist creation needs LJ's wishlist module
# - tidied up the film module, repeated year (altepg)


----------



## Tivo_noob

Any instructions how to install please, as it's the first hack i'll be installing so need as much help as i can get


----------



## Fozzie

The same as every other Tivoweb module.

Put it in the Tivoweb modules directory (funnily enough) and restart Tivoweb


----------



## Raisltin Majere

Tivo_noob said:


> *it's the first hack i'll be installing* so need as much help as i can get





Fozzie said:


> The same as every other Tivoweb module.
> 
> Put it in the Tivoweb modules directory (funnily enough) and restart Tivoweb


Wow

Tivo_noob is this the first hack or the first tivoweb module? If it's the first module then,as Fozzie says, ftp it to your modules folder and then do a restart of tivoweb.

If it's you're first hack then you'll need to install tivoweb (I think it's tivo.lightn.org)and then install this module


----------



## Raisltin Majere

this is cool


----------



## Tivo_noob

Thanks for the advise guys, i did everthing as described and clicked on highlights in tivoweb but got an error:

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_showing '/2146939/89' ''
can't read "genrenums": no such variable
while executing
"lsearch $genrenums $genre"
("foreach" body line 2)
invoked from within
"foreach genre $genres {
set genreindex [lsearch $genrenums $genre]
if { $genreindex != -1 } {
if { $genrestr != "" } {
append ..."
("uplevel" body line 255)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"transaction {uplevel $body}"
(procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {
if { [regexp {([0-9]*)/(.*)} $objectid junk fsid subobjid] } {
set showing [db $db openidconstruction $fsid $subobjid]
} els..."
(procedure "::action_showing" line 47)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--

Anyone got an idea what i've done wrong? It looks like a cool module though, thanks


----------



## d33mb33

Try a "Full Restart" of TiVoWeb.

If it still fails then it is probably a tivoweb issue. A quick search of this forum reveals:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=2841067&highlight=genrenums

and

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=208913&highlight=genrenums


----------



## martink0646

Brilliant, thankyou

Martin


----------



## mini__me

Love it  

Great work fella


----------



## cwaring

Not the best colour scheme ever, but it does work  Well done!


----------



## Raisltin Majere

cwaring said:


> Not the best colour scheme ever, but it does work  Well done!


Eh?

It uses the same color scheme as every other page on tivoweb?


----------



## Tivo_noob

d33mb33 said:


> Try a "Full Restart" of TiVoWeb.
> 
> If it still fails then it is probably a tivoweb issue. A quick search of this forum reveals:
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=2841067&highlight=genrenums
> 
> and
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=208913&highlight=genrenums


Hmmm this is a pain as i really want to get this module running. I've searched the forum and downloaded the JScript and 00ui.itcl files and installed them as per instructions but still get the same error 

I don't want to hijack this thread but i would really appreciate a hand as the module looks to good to miss out on


----------



## Retrometabolism

Brilliant module. I just loaded it and it works and its fantastically useful.

Only small fault I found was that the program pictures do not appear for days 5 to 7. I'm sure this can only be a small bug fix required.

More modules like this please.


----------



## cwaring

Raisltin Majere said:


> Eh? It uses the same color scheme as every other page on tivoweb?


Sorry. User is an idiot  Was thinking of another module I also installed this week


----------



## Raisltin Majere

cwaring said:


> Sorry. User is an idiot  Was thinking of another module I also installed this week


'sokay mate. What wasthe one you where thinking of?


----------



## 6022tivo

Really clever. 

Thanks for your efforts, will use.


----------



## sanderton

Top stuff.

You know, what we really need is one of these collaborative systems like digg, but for TV shows, so we can spot things that are coming up. Suggstions don't really do it. With over a million PVR users now, there might even be a market for it!


----------



## Fozzie

Excellent module. Good work


----------



## cwaring

Raisltin Majere said:


> 'sokay mate. What wasthe one you where thinking of?


 This one that was also mentioned this week. Thing is, I can't find the thread now


----------



## ...coolstream

Tivo_noob said:


> Hmmm this is a pain as i really want to get this module running. I've searched the forum and downloaded the JScript and 00ui.itcl files and installed them as per instructions but still get the same error
> 
> I don't want to hijack this thread but i would really appreciate a hand as the module looks to good to miss out on


First of all, excellent module!
I too find that the pictures only show on the first few days, but then again, it's the info that is more important. So no big problem there!

*To the author,* I know that if you look at the available days selector, the day you are on is highlighted, but would it be possible for the day to be highlighted in a different color ( I am using blackbooks scheme so not really sure if other schemes show this module diffrently)

*To Tivo_noob*, you aren't hogging the thread at all. In fact, your questions and the answers that have been posted here have helped me solve a problem I have had ever since I reinstalled Tivoweb. i.e. I also got the error messages that you have received.

The reply with the link to the fix has helped me. Now perhaps I can help you too!
You say that you FTPd the two files to the Tivo. When I did this, the problem persisted, so I did another full restart of Tivoweb and now the errors are gone!

I hope this helps you, and once again thanks to the author and to all those here that are so keen to help others less versed with Linux and Tivo :up:


----------



## Tivo_noob

...coolstream said:


> First of all, excellent module!
> I too find that the pictures only show on the first few days, but then again, it's the info that is more important. So no big problem there!
> 
> *To the author,* I know that if you look at the available days selector, the day you are on is highlighted, but would it be possible for the day to be highlighted in a different color ( I am using blackbooks scheme so not really sure if other schemes show this module diffrently)
> 
> *To Tivo_noob*, you aren't hogging the thread at all. In fact, your questions and the answers that have been posted here have helped me solve a problem I have had ever since I reinstalled Tivoweb. i.e. I also got the error messages that you have received.
> 
> The reply with the link to the fix has helped me. Now perhaps I can help you too!
> You say that you FTPd the two files to the Tivo. When I did this, the problem persisted, so I did another full restart of Tivoweb and now the errors are gone!
> 
> I hope this helps you, and once again thanks to the author and to all those here that are so keen to help others less versed with Linux and Tivo :up:


Ha thats funny cos i've finally managed to sort it out myself, although it's taken me all night i enjoyed doing it! I removed all tivoweb (a daunting task for a newbie like myself) and reinstalled overwriting the ukgenre and ui.itcl then rebooted and installed themes (thanks ericd121), grid module (thanks cwingert) and this amazing highlights module, thanks d33mb33

Can anyone reccomend anymore that i may have missed?


----------



## ...coolstream

Tivo_noob said:


> Ha thats funny cos i've finally managed to sort it out myself, although it's taken me all night i enjoyed doing it! I removed all tivoweb (a daunting task for a newbie like myself) and reinstalled overwriting the ukgenre and ui.itcl then rebooted and installed themes (thanks ericd121), grid module (thanks cwingert) and this amazing highlights module, thanks d33mb33
> 
> Can anyone reccomend anymore that i may have missed?


LOL I only wish I had read this thread earlier then I might have been able to save you some learning time 

One module I find makes things run smoother is the '30 seconds' module. Basically it reconfigures the 'jump flags' button to be a jump 30 seconds function. Up until a few days ago, I had entered the codes manually with the remote every time I rebooted the Tivo, but it seemed to be such a nuisance to have to do that because I find this 'upgrade' a very useful feature.

I read up on it in the forums and there appeared to be two ways of achieving the update but both seemed a little daunting, so I bit the bullet and experimented.

Basically, I created a directory /var/hack/scripts and FTPd the 30sec.tcl file to it.
I then used the startup editor module in Tivoweb and added this line to the bottom of the script
*/var/hack/scripts/30sec.tcl >/dev/null 2>&1 &*

Now when the Tivo reboots and has shown the animation and gone to the first menu page, it makes a few beeps (as if keys on the remote were being pressed) and the new key is configured! It's great for skipping ads etc.


----------



## Tivo_noob

...coolstream said:


> LOL I only wish I had read this thread earlier then I might have been able to save you some learning time
> 
> One module I find makes things run smoother is the '30 seconds' module. Basically it reconfigures the 'jump flags' button to be a jump 30 seconds function. Up until a few days ago, I had entered the codes manually with the remote every time I rebooted the Tivo, but it seemed to be such a nuisance to have to do that because I find this 'upgrade' a very useful feature.
> 
> I read up on it in the forums and there appeared to be two ways of achieving the update but both seemed a little daunting, so I bit the bullet and experimented.
> 
> Basically, I created a directory /var/hack/scripts and FTPd the 30sec.tcl file to it.
> I then used the startup editor module in Tivoweb and added this line to the bottom of the script
> */var/hack/scripts/30sec.tcl >/dev/null 2>&1 &*
> 
> Now when the Tivo reboots and has shown the animation and gone to the first menu page, it makes a few beeps (as if keys on the remote were being pressed) and the new key is configured! It's great for skipping ads etc.


Hmmm whats this start up editor, i haven't come across this yet?


----------



## ...coolstream

Tivo_noob said:


> Hmmm whats this start up editor, i haven't come across this yet?


I'm almost sure it is an included module in Tivoweb (V1.9.4) because I can't find it in the backup folder of downloaded modules I have on the PC.

On the main page, it is listed as 
*'Startup Editor* Edit the script which runs at boot time '


----------



## Tivo_noob

...coolstream said:


> I'm almost sure it is an included module in Tivoweb (V1.9.4) because I can't find it in the backup folder of downloaded modules I have on the PC.
> 
> On the main page, it is listed as
> *'Startup Editor* Edit the script which runs at boot time '


Nope, deffo not there


----------



## Raisltin Majere

Tivo_noob said:


> Can anyone reccomend anymore that i may have missed?





Tivo_noob said:


> Hmmm whats this start up editor, i haven't come across this yet?


Try here http://alt.org/wiki/index.php/TiVoWeb Modules for Edit startup script (and more)


----------



## d33mb33

Thank you all for your comments.



Retrometabolism said:


> Only small fault I found was that the program pictures do not appear for days 5 to 7. I'm sure this can only be a small bug fix required.


RadioTimes don't make pictures available for all the shows, particularly shows later on in the week. The pictures are often added later, which is why today and tomorrow will usually have a full set.



...coolstream said:


> would it be possible for the day to be highlighted in a different color ( I am using blackbooks scheme so not really sure if other schemes show this module diffrently)


The highlighting works OK with most schemes. I haven't seen the blackbooks scheme before. I'll take a look and see what can be done.


----------



## terryeden

That's the most useful module ever 

I'm about to start hacking this so it works with the radio highlights as well - do you have any objection?

T


----------



## terryeden

terryeden said:


> I'm about to start hacking this so it works with the radio highlights as well


Blimey - who knew TCL hacking was so easy!

Added another proc called getRadioShows. It's identical to getRTShows but uses 
set request "/radiohighlights/"

then, in the entry point added

set radioshows [getRadioShows]

and

foreach rtshow $radioshows {...

And, Bob's your uncle. Radio listings as well as TV.

Thanks for a great module - hope this info is useful to other radio listeners.


----------



## ...coolstream

Raisltin Majere said:


> Try here http://alt.org/wiki/index.php/TiVoWeb Modules for Edit startup script (and more)


Thanks for the link. Backup now made just in case....


----------



## mbriody

Patched as described, works great. TVM



terryeden said:


> Blimey - who knew TCL hacking was so easy!
> 
> Added another proc called getRadioShows. It's identical to getRTShows but uses
> set request "/radiohighlights/"
> 
> then, in the entry point added
> 
> set radioshows [getRadioShows]
> 
> and
> 
> foreach rtshow $radioshows {...
> 
> And, Bob's your uncle. Radio listings as well as TV.
> 
> Thanks for a great module - hope this info is useful to other radio listeners.


----------



## ...coolstream

terryeden said:


> Blimey - who knew TCL hacking was so easy!
> 
> ...


Terry,

I tried this and got it to work successfully and have set a radio show to record tonight. One thing I noticed was that the menu entry was named 'Highlights' too which is confusing, so I changed it to 'Radio Highlights'.

I thought all had gone well until I then tried the original TV highlights. To my dismay, that too now runs 'Radio Highlights' 

To ensure I hadn't messed up the original on the Tivo, I removed the new module, reloaded and tried 'Highlights' again. It now shows the TV highlights again.

For the life of me, I cannot see why adding the new module should affect the outcome of the original module. I must be doing something wrong so I have attached the modified file for anyone else to check.

Can anyone help?


----------



## mbriody

Looks like you have made an additional module?

I just combined the two so I get TV and radio in one module.



...coolstream said:


> Terry,
> 
> I tried this and got it to work successfully and have set a radio show to record tonight. One thing I noticed was that the menu entry was named 'Highlights' too which is confusing, so I changed it to 'Radio Highlights'.
> 
> I thought all had gone well until I then tried the original TV highlights. To my dismay, that too now runs 'Radio Highlights'
> 
> To ensure I hadn't messed up the original on the Tivo, I removed the new module, reloaded and tried 'Highlights' again. It now shows the TV highlights again.
> 
> For the life of me, I cannot see why adding the new module should affect the outcome of the original module. I must be doing something wrong so I have attached the modified file for anyone else to check.
> 
> Can anyone help?


----------



## d33mb33

If you can wait until this evening, I will add terryeden's radio highlights feature to the official release.


----------



## ...coolstream

d33mb33 said:


> If you can wait until this evening, I will add terryeden's radio highlights feature to the official release.


Thanks for that, it would be appreciated! I guess I misinterpreted your initial post.

There is one 'bug' that I have just noticed with your module, or at least I reckon it's because of the way that Radio Times have made the listing...

example:
*The Pianist
10:45pm 
ITV1*

Because I am in Scotland and receive STV (one of the few that retain the channel ID instead of showing ITV1), Tivo tells me 
*Unable to find channel (ITV1)*
and is therefore unable to supply an episode link.

I reckon that for this module to work in areas that do not use the ITV1 carrier ID, it might be possible if there is a different IP for a localised version of Radio Times. Do you know if this is the case?

Another way round this might be to do some sort of conditional testing...
if ITV1
then also Scottish, Grampian etc...


----------



## CarlWalters

Just installed this. Its Excellent! Thanks very much. I'm even tempted to try my hand at a module now.


----------



## scgf

Thank you d33mb33! The Radio Times feature was for me one of the most useful features of the TiVo listings and I was very disappointed when it was dropped. I don't watch much TV so it alerted me to several excellent programmes.

Where can we download the updated highlights app? The one with radio added. I just tried downloading the attachment from your first post and found it to be the same as the original file I downloaded.

Thanks again.


----------



## d33mb33

I have updated the module (see first post)

- Radio Highlights are now included.
- ITV1 highlights should now map to STV, Central, Anglia and Ulster if appropriate.

Please let me know if you have any problems. Especially the ITV1 logic as I don't really have the means to properly test it on my TiVo.


----------



## ...coolstream

Hi d33mb33,

The updated module is indeed showing TV / Radio options and they appear to work.
 
I can also confirm that ITV1 is now showing the alternative carrier IDs e.g.

Agatha Christie's Marple
9:00pm 
*ITV1*
Imogen Stubbs, Ken Russell and Frances de la Tour join Geraldine McEwan for The Moving Finger, a tale of hate mail and murder in a small village.
DRAMA
*Episode Link (Agatha Christie's Marple - ITVSCO / ITV (Scotland))*

Thanks for all your time and effort. This is a very handy addition to Tivoweb!


----------



## b166er

d33mb33 said:


> Please post all comments, bugs and suggestions to this thread. I plan to actively develop this module for a little while longer before turning my hands to something else.


Uploaded to TiVo (binary mode naturally), did a Full restart of TiVoWeb (1.9.4) and got this error from Highlights:



Code:


INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_highlights '/' ''
no such object: {CONFLICT err=0x00030007}
    while executing
"dbobj $program get Title"
    ("foreach" body line 7)
    invoked from within
"foreach showingfsid $showings {
				regexp {([0-9]*)/(.*)} $showingfsid junk showingobjid subobjid
				set showing [db $db openidconstruction $showing..."
    ("uplevel" body line 4)
    invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
    invoked from within
"transaction {uplevel $body}"
    (procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
    invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {
			set stationday [db $db openid $fsid]
			set showings [dbobj $stationday gettarget Showing]
			foreach showingfsid $showings {
		..."
    ("uplevel" body line 2)
    invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
    invoked from within
"ForeachMfsFile fsid name type "/Schedule" "$stationfsid:$today" {
		RetryTransaction {
			set stationday [db $db openid $fsid]
			set showings [dbobj ..."
    (procedure "getTivoShowing" line 16)
    invoked from within
"getTivoShowing [lindex $tivochannel 0] $hours $mins $amorpm"
    (procedure "::action_highlights" line 54)
    invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
    ("eval" body line 1)
    invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--

It's not bothering me too much, I already get a weekly email from Radio Times with these suggestions, but would be nice to see it working


----------



## ...coolstream

Just a thought, but have you tried rebooting the Tivo? Yesterday, a known good module started giving errors and rebooting fixed the problem. This module is still working without any conflicts or errors on my machine.


----------



## 10203

b166er said:


> {CONFLICT err=0x00030007}


99 times out of 100 you can fix this error by exiting and restarting TiVoWeb.

Very nice module by the way!


----------



## Raisltin Majere

sanderton said:


> Top stuff.





LJ said:


> Very nice module by the way!


Praise indeed! I'd be blushing if I were you


----------



## b166er

LJ said:


> 99 times out of 100 you can fix this error by exiting and restarting TiVoWeb. Very nice module by the way!


Thanks


----------



## sanderton

Do a Full Relaod of TiVoWeb; it's a common error with many TW modules caused by the database being busy when they load.


----------



## BobBlueUK

Fantastic module! Like others I used to love the RT contributions to Inside TiVo/Channel Highlights before the plug was pulled...

What would be great would be to combine it with something like DailyMail to send out a daily/weekly email showing what's coming up with the relevant links to TiVoWeb to record the episodes.



sanderton said:


> You know, what we really need is one of these collaborative systems like digg, but for TV shows, so we can spot things that are coming up. Suggstions don't really do it. With over a million PVR users now, there might even be a market for it!


This was tried to some extent with TiVoTokens. I find it a really useful module to share upcoming progs with other TiVo-enabled family members, but the collaborative bit that shared TiVoToken recommendations with the TiVoTokens website never really took off - don't know why? They used to have a table showing the Top 10 recommended progs on the site but I never saw it filled with any info. Relevant bit at the site explaining it is:



> *Anonymous TivoToken Data Sharing (Privacy Information)*
> 
> When you share a TiVoToken with a friend we have designed TivoTokens to share this token with us so that we can chart the most popular tokens/shows. There is no conspiracy here or plans to turn this in to a profit making project. TivoTokens is free and will stay that way. The information we collect is as follows:
> 
> Token Code, Channel Callsign, Title, Duration, UKTivo flag, DTivo flag, IP Address, TivoTokens software version, Timezone offset and an entry timestamp.
> 
> You can verify this by viewing the source code.
> 
> We respect your privacy and if you really don't want to take part in this fun aspect of TivoTokens then you can opt out by placing the following line into your tokens.cfg file:
> 
> allowanontokensharing=0
> 
> The default for this feature is turned on.


Would be great if TiVoTokens was updated but I've sent a few emails to the author without reply so it doesn't seem to be maintained any more.


----------



## b166er

BobBlueUK said:


> This was tried to some extent with TiVoTokens. I find it a really useful module to share upcoming progs with other TiVo-enabled family members, but the collaborative bit that shared TiVoToken recommendations with the TiVoTokens website never really took off - don't know why? They used to have a table showing the Top 10 recommended progs on the site but I never saw it filled with any info.


They have a similar thing on Digiguide. The trouble is, the more popular such a feature gets, the more lowest-common-denominatorish it becomes. Eventually, you'd just end up with a top 10 recommended progs that is near enough identical with the top 10 progs you see in the newspaper. The recommendations would equal the TV chart. On Digiguide there's barely a program to be found that somebody hasn't recommended "don't miss".

What I'd prefer is a model nearer to what Amazon do. When you buy (or look at) something from them, they show what other people who liked that item also bought. TiVo suggestions could work like that too, but it doesn't.



sanderton said:


> Do a Full Relaod of TiVoWeb; it's a common error with many TW modules caused by the database being busy when they load.


Tried a few full TiVoWeb reloads, didn't help. A reboot of TiVo (as someone suggested earlier but I didn't want to reboot at that time) did the trick. NICE MODULE !!!! 

EDIT:
I've noticed that on the listing for "Today" and "Tomorrow" there are more programs listed than in subsequent days. By the time you get to the last day there are even fewer. Is this a coincidence, or do shows get added as the day gets nearer. For example, can I look at this once per week and expect to NOT get shows added to days as they get closer? Or is this something that's best viewed daily, and only bother looking at today and tomorrow? Hope that makes sense. In other words, I just looked at Saturday and didn't see anything that interested me for that day. If I look again at Saturday's page when it actually is Saturday, might it by that time have more programs on it?


----------



## ...coolstream

b166er said:


> Tried a few full TiVoWeb reloads, didn't help. A reboot of TiVo (as someone suggested earlier but I didn't want to reboot at that time) did the trick. NICE MODULE !!!!


I'm glad the reboort suggestion worked for you!



> I've noticed that on the listing for "Today" and "Tomorrow" there are more programs listed than in subsequent days. By the time you get to the last day there are even fewer. Is this a coincidence, or do shows get added as the day gets nearer. For example, can I look at this once per week and expect to NOT get shows added to days as they get closer? Or is this something that's best viewed daily, and only bother looking at today and tomorrow? Hope that makes sense. In other words, I just looked at Saturday and didn't see anything that interested me for that day. If I look again at Saturday's page when it actually is Saturday, might it by that time have more programs on it?


Checking with http://www.radiotimes.com/tvhighlights/ I see that the data presented by the module is the same as the on the site. I know that when I checked the same day's data a few days ago, there were fewer suggestions, so I guess you are correct in your assumption.


----------



## zippy7272

WOW :up: 

Top stuff - thanks for sharing.


----------



## Fred1

Looks like a great module!

Am abroad at the moment, but cant wait to get home and try it.

Can I make a suggestion - that you add a copywrite notice to your code and credits. Also a readme with what it does and how to install it.

One for you and one for us as it were.


----------



## The Obo

Thanks for the App - it's great!!!

One small suggestion though...

*It would be nice to show whether Tivo is going to record the program or not * - currently there is no way to tell the difference between something you are going to record and something you are not.

(and whether the program is a Season Pass or Wishlist would also be nice)

Any chance of an enhancement?


----------



## d33mb33

I have made some minor updates to the module (see first post)

- Minor performance tweaks
- More forgiving of slight time format variations on RT's side.

When I get a moment, I'll look at implementing Obo's request into the module... as long as it doesn't slow it down too much...


----------



## Dicko

Hi there, 

I've just installed the highlights module and it seems to work fine except for Beeb 2. 

Whenever the recommended program is on BBC 2 it creates an episode link to BBC news 24!

Here's the text from tonight's Horizon:

Horizon
9:00pm 
BBC2
A playful and wonderfully clear guide to the big problem currently baffling cosmologists and astrophysicists :why does 96 per cent of the universe seem to be missing?
DOCUMENTARY
Episode Link (BBC News - BBC24 / BBC News 24)

Found a problem on radio too:

Chimera
1:00pm/1:00am 
BBC 7
Police investigate a series of brutal killings at an isolated laboratory, the setting for controversial experiments in genetic engineering. Stephen Gallagher's chilling dramatisation of his novel.
DRAMA
Unable to find channel (BBC 7)


I'm on NTL I that makes any difference.

Regards,
Richard


----------



## d33mb33

Dicko, Can you tell me what the channel numbers are for BBC News 24 and BBC 7 on your TiVo? e.g BBC News 24 is channel 610 on my TiVo.


----------



## cwaring

d33mb33 said:


> e.g BBC News 24 is channel 610 on my TiVo.


Ahh, a fellow Telewest-er


----------



## Dicko

d33mb33,

BBC News 24 is channel 10 and BBC 7 is channel 866

Regards,
Richard


----------



## d33mb33

Dicko said:


> BBC News 24 is channel 10 and BBC 7 is channel 866


OK, BBC News 24 being on channel 10 will cause problems. As I mentioned in the first post, the module tries to do a "best guess" at the channel. This works more often than not but it does mean that it will get it wrong sometimes. 

The BBC2 match relies on it being a lower channel number than BBC News 24, which is the case 90% of the time, but obviously not in NTL (ex Cable and Wireless) areas.

Can somone tell me if the channel codes (e.g. BBC2, ITV1LON, ITVSCO etc) used by the TiVo are constant between providers? If so, both these issues are fixable in the next release.


----------



## mesaka

Really good module! I'm just having a minor problem with it - it loads most o the information then suddenly comes up with this server error. As per the comments in this thread I've tried restarting tvoweb but it still has the same problem... Any ideas?

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_highlights '/' ''
can't read "tivoshowing": no such variable
while executing
"return $tivoshowing"
(procedure "getTivoShowing" line 32)
invoked from within
"getTivoShowing [lindex $tivochannel 0] $hours $mins $amorpm"
(procedure "::action_highlights" line 54)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--


----------



## Dicko

d33mb33 said:


> The BBC2 match relies on it being a lower channel number than BBC News 24, which is the case 90% of the time, but obviously not in NTL (ex Cable and Wireless) areas.


Err, am I being thick here? I thought BBC2 is channel 2 which IS lower than 10!

L8r,
Richard


----------



## d33mb33

Dicko said:


> Err, am I being thick here? I thought BBC2 is channel 2 which IS lower than 10!


Hmm. In which case it should work. Are you sure that your BBC2 is not on channel 102?


----------



## d33mb33

mesaka said:


> can't read "tivoshowing": no such variable


My guess is that you don't have guide data for the show in question. The module expects the guide data to be inplace and will crash if it isn't.. I'll amend the module so it "fails gracefully" in the next version.

Does it do this for every day, TV and Radio?


----------



## Dicko

d33mb33 said:


> Hmm. In which case it should work. Are you sure that your BBC2 is not on channel 102?


If I step through the channels it goes 1 (BBC1), 2 (BBC2), 3 (ITV1), 4 (C4)... 10 (BBC News 24).

The same numbers are displayed on the NTL box.

Regards,
Richard
PS I know a bit about programming  and have even done some TCL in the past so if there's anything you want me to test, just let me know.


----------



## d33mb33

Dicko said:


> if there's anything you want me to test, just let me know.


I'll PM you.


----------



## mesaka

It does it for all days...
I have the highest subscription to $ky (...although that is currently under review!) so I wouldn't have thought there would be many channels that I didn't get.


----------



## tivo_boj

I get the following when running....Any Clues

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_highlights '/' ''
couldn't open socket: network is unreachable
while executing
"socket 212.58.235.200 80"
(procedure "getRTShows" line 5)
invoked from within
"getRTShows "/tvhighlights/""
(procedure "getRTTVShows" line 2)
invoked from within
"getRTTVShows"
(procedure "::action_highlights" line 15)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--


----------



## sanderton

"network is unreachable" constitutes a clue I'd say.


----------



## tivo_boj

sanderton said:


> "network is unreachable" constitutes a clue I'd say.


Yes but why?

Got a Turbo card fitted, but still use dialup for daily call. Do you think this is the problem?


----------



## tivo_boj

tivo_boj said:



> Yes but why?
> 
> Got a Turbo card fitted, but still use dialup for daily call. Do you think this is the problem?


Answered my own question, configed NIC to use network for dail calls, and Highlights work OK


----------



## ddub

This is a great Module. thanks


----------



## mesaka

Hi

I really like this module but am still having the problems mentioned above..Any news on the fix?

Thanks.


----------



## The Obo

The Obo said:


> Thanks for the App - it's great!!!
> 
> One small suggestion though...
> 
> *It would be nice to show whether Tivo is going to record the program or not * - currently there is no way to tell the difference between something you are going to record and something you are not.
> 
> (and whether the program is a Season Pass or Wishlist would also be nice)
> 
> Any chance of an enhancement?





d33mb33 said:


> When I get a moment, I'll look at implementing Obo's request into the module... as long as it doesn't slow it down too much...


Any update on this? Is it possible? Are you planning on doing it?


----------



## d33mb33

mesaka said:


> Hi
> 
> I really like this module but am still having the problems mentioned above..Any news on the fix?
> 
> Thanks.


Try downloading and installing the latest version of the module. It handles the no guide data issue gracefully.. but I'm not sure that's your problem..


----------



## d33mb33

The Obo said:


> Any update on this? Is it possible? Are you planning on doing it?


Hi Obo.. It is possible to show the extra recording info but I'm concerned about making the current version of the module any slower than it is at the moment..

I have been putting some work in recently towards another major release of this module.. but my free time is a bit limited at the moment


----------



## mesaka

It worked!

However, it also told me that the problem was due to Channel 4 programmes...see examle attached that used to crash the module... I suspect the problem is to do with Channel 4's number - shouldn't it be 104? Is there something I can change to make it the correct channel number?

Ramsay's Kitchen Nightmares
9:00pm
Channel 4
Tonight's restaurant rescue in Cheshire makes for an uncomfortable start to a new series of the reality show. Messy menus and full-on feuds feul the hotheaded chef's infamous temper.
ENTERTAINMENT
Unable to find guide data (CH425 - 9:00pm)


----------



## d33mb33

mesaka said:


> Unable to find guide data (CH425 - 9:00pm)


Deselect "Channel 425" (The racing/gambling channel) from the "Channels you receive" feature in the TiVo menus. Give it a couple of hours to clear the channel cache and then try again.

There must be something funny going on with this channel on your setup..


----------



## Wonder_lander

Great module, thanks for the hard work!


----------



## d33mb33

The module has had a minor update to fix a couple of issues (Thanks Dicko! :up: )

- Special processing for BBC 6 Music
- Fixed an iterative regexp bug

This release fixes the crash that is occuring with next Saturday's listings


----------



## SimonMallion

Thanks d33mb33 for a great module, I have a small bugette to report.

None of the generated links on the page use the prefix defined in the tivoweb.cfg module.

for example (note that i have set an ip address in my hosts file for 'tivo'),

This 'type' link was generated:
http://tivo/highlights?type=radio&day=0,

but should be:
http://tivo/tivoweb/highlights?type=radio&day=0

This 'day' link was generated:
http://tivo/highlights?type=tv&day=01

but should be:
http://tivo/tivoweb/highlights?type=tv&day=01

This 'episode' link was generated:
http://tivo/showing/1485611/70

but should be:
http://tivo/tivoweb/showing/1485611/70

This is my tivoweb.cfg file:

UserName = ??????
Password = ??????
Port = 80
Prefix = tivoweb
Theme = technophobesmall.css
DescriptionHover = 1
MultiDelete = 1
TyShowLinks = 0
EthernetInterface = 
DescriptionShow = 1


----------



## sanderton

I suspect that, like my modules, the code doesn't support prefixes.

I never did figure out how to do that (well, to be honest I never tried!).


----------



## Fozzie

I could never figure out the point of a prefix


----------



## SimonMallion

Well, I guess the fix is simple, but I cannot test it because the 'machine' is recording:

put:

global url_prefix

after:

proc getTypeLinks { } {

and also after:

proc getDayLinks { } {



and change where is says:

set linkHTML "${linkHTML}<A href=\"/highlights etc....

to:

set linkHTML "${linkHTML}<A href=\"/${url_prefix}highlights etc....


something like that, remember this is untested. It is used in search.itcl and webremote.itcl, you can check these for an example.

I use the prefix because of the way I have my Apache webserver set up to allow me to access my tivo from work, for example.


----------



## d33mb33

I should really have read the TivoWeb specs...!

I'll look into urlprefix and see if there's anything else I've missed while I'm at it  

It sounds like you could fix it yourself in the meantime?


----------



## The Obo

d33mb33 said:


> Hi Obo.. It is possible to show the extra recording info but I'm concerned about making the current version of the module any slower than it is at the moment..
> 
> I have been putting some work in recently towards another major release of this module.. but my free time is a bit limited at the moment


If you think it is too slow then perhaps make it configurable via a Highlights.CFG file? I personally don't find it particularly slow at the moment...
After a few weeks of using this (very good) module, I find myslef constantly wishing I could see instantly if the programs on the list are going to be recorded or not....


----------



## d33mb33

The Obo said:


> If you think it is too slow then perhaps make it configurable via a Highlights.CFG file?.


Excellent idea. Duly reconsidered for the next release


----------



## tartan_haggis

d33mb33 this is a great module - well done!

Would be even better as a Apple Mac dashboard widget (or Yahoo! Widget for PCs) - as then you could view the highlights from your desktop and only start TiVoWeb up if you wanted to record one of the episodes. I haven't really got into widget development yet, but if I do, I'll be sure to try this!

Keep up the good work! Pictures make TiVoWeb so much cheerier


----------



## 10203

SimonMallion said:


> Well, I guess the fix is simple


Looks fine


> but I cannot test it because the 'machine' is recording


No need to restart TiVo, just upload the new module and do a Quick Reload in TiVoWeb.


----------



## SimonMallion

d33mb33 said:


> It sounds like you could fix it yourself in the meantime?


Thanks for LJ for giving this a quick look 

Attached is version 0.95 of the highlights module, complete with the url_prefix additions.

Enjoy.

BTW. This also works with tivowebplus 1.2.1.


----------



## Fozzie

Guys, in the interest of maintaining some element of configuration control, wouldn't it be better if only d33mb33 released changes to his module? There may be changes that he has already implemented for a future release and so things can get very confusing if other people start releasing updates at the same time.

The way these things usually work is that changes get sent to the author, they get checked and then implemented and released where applicable, with a new release number.


----------



## d33mb33

I don't mind people releasing different branches of the tool but I would echo Fozzie's comments that they also send me details of their changes if they would like them to be included in the main release.

Since Simon has already provided details of the fix, it will be included in the next official release.


----------



## mesaka

Hi

is there a problem with this excellent module and the new channel numbers? Despite adding LJs new index.tcl I am getting a lot of channels not found messages?


----------



## Fred1

I strongly suspect that this is due to the channel number changes by sky on the 28th the channel list will have to be rewritten.


----------



## d33mb33

I don't have Sky so have trouble testing the module with the new channel numbers.

Can anyone else with Sky confirm that the new channel numbers have affected the module?  

If so, could someone also kindly *volunteer* to act as my guinea pig whilst I fix the problem?


----------



## 10203

Seems fine on mine... finds the TV and radio channels I expect and fails on Disney Channel etc that I don't receive.

mesaka can you post some more details?


----------



## mesaka

Actually, erm, cough, erm, it seems that I had wider trouble as several other modules stopped working.

I just rebooted TiVo and everything is back to excellent working order.

Sorry for misleading you all...


----------



## hornist

Maybe another minor glitch?

Today's listings for Hustle and My Family end with:
'Unable to find channel (BBC1 (not Scotland))'
rather than a link to the programme.

Presumably it's the 'not Scotland' bit that has fooled it.

I'm using the latest version from the first post in the thread.

Keep up the good work - it's a great module.

Paul


----------



## d33mb33

I have had a bit more free time in the last week or two so have been able to do another major release of this module.

New features / fixes include:

- Added Films section with image upload
- Added Recording symbols 
- Added a call to SlotFree (thanks LJ)
- Added Options screen
- Added url_prefix (thanks SimonMallion)
- Special processing to handle "not Scotland" labels

Some of this new stuff is beta only so I will use the next couple of weeks to stabilise it with bug fixes etc.


----------



## ...coolstream

d33mb33 said:


> I have had a bit more free time in the last week or two so have been able to do another major release of this module.


All appears to work well with welcome added features! 

Startup is a little slower than previous versions, but considering the extra data processing, I find this acceptable. Typically the page rendering is well within acceptable limits.

I have only recently tried the moviesearch module (not yours) which relies on a secondary module compiling a database and updating it on a daily basis. I find your approach (i.e. listing by day a much more convenient approach).

Another plus of your module over the original moviesearch module is that it does not require any editing of configuration files or dabbling with crond. :up:

My only question refers to archiving of your previous versions. The last official version was 0.94, what version number will you be giving this one?


----------



## d33mb33

As soon as this version stabilises it will be version V1.00. At the moment it is at V0.98.

The module does cache requests that you make so subsequent requests (of the same type and day) are faster. For example, once you have loaded the films for a specific day, changing the search filter returns the results from cache.


----------



## ...coolstream

Thanks for the information. This module just grows from strength to strength!


----------



## The Obo

d33mb33, Great to see you've implemented my suggestion to show whether you are planned to record the program or not and whether it's a season pass! :up: 

I'm gonna install it now!


----------



## Fozzie

Great new features. Thanks


----------



## tartan_haggis

Hi - just noticed the module doesn't take account of daylight savings time changes. A classic example being that a Highlight for tomorrow night is "Planet Earth" on BBC1 at 9.00pm - except that tomorrow will be BST and the programme actually airs at 8.00pm BST. The result of this is that the episode link points to BBC News at 9.00pm BST instead of Planet Earth.

Reading earlier posts, BBC2 is Channel 2 on Freeview. BBC News 24 should be Channel 80 on the standard lineup. If you need a full list of channels, send me a PM.


----------



## ...coolstream

maybe check tivoweb again tomorrow after the time change. I have a feeling it will change automatically.


----------



## 10203

It's a TiVoWeb issue - TiVo stores times in GMT always; TW calculates the timezone at startup only. Restart TW and all should be fine.


----------



## richw

LJ said:


> It's a TiVoWeb issue - TiVo stores times in GMT always; TW calculates the timezone at startup only. Restart TW and all should be fine.


Doesn't seem to have made much difference here.

I stopped and restarted TW this morning. ToDo is now back in sync, but highlights are still an hour out.


----------



## 10203

*has a read of the code...*

You're right... d33mb33, you need to adjust the times from the RT site back to GMT as the TiVo stores programme times in GMT - adding the "tzoffset" global to the time in seconds will get you back to GMT.


----------



## d33mb33

Apologies. This was something that I knew I had to do but never got round to actually doing. Thanks for the pointer LJ :up: 

The version attached to the first post has been updated.

My TiVo seemed to need a full reboot to pick up the daylight savings time in TiVoWeb but all seems to be fine now. 

Also, you will need to clear your cache (in the "Options" section) if you have already run Highlights today.


----------



## 10203

BST fix looks good, however... (don't you just hate that  ) just found another issue:

Unable to parse time (12 midnight )


----------



## d33mb33

Yeah. I spotted that as well. 

At some point I have to draw a line on how "fuzzy" my channel and time matching goes. It's the first time I've seen a time represented like that and it may well be the last. If they do it again then I'll make a change to the source. Otherwise it can go whistle


----------



## Darren Skidmore

LJ said:


> *has a read of the code...*
> 
> You're right... d33mb33, you need to adjust the times from the RT site back to GMT as the TiVo stores programme times in GMT - adding the "tzoffset" global to the time in seconds will get you back to GMT.


Hi. I have the same problem with times being an hour out (Even after a full reboot).

Please could you explain "tzoffset" in idiot speak for my benefit 

Many Thanks

Darren


----------



## d33mb33

Hi Darren. 

My original code didn't allow for clock changes.. and I had to amend it to allow for British summer time. Please make sure you have the latest version from the first post. If tzoffset is not working on your Tivo then it would affect more modules than just Highlights.

Let me know if you manage to fix it.


----------



## Darren Skidmore

Many thanks that has sorted it.

By the way I forgot to thank you for such a useful module!  

Darren


----------



## tartan_haggis

Does anyone else have this problem? I've just noticed that whenever I click on "Tomorrow", it returns an empty page with "page rendered in 1 second" and nothing else. "Today" and all the other pages work perfectly.

This has worked before, and I haven't updated the module recently. 

Something to do with the Radio Times site maybe?


----------



## ...coolstream

tartan_haggis said:


> Does anyone else have this problem? I've just noticed that whenever I click on "Tomorrow", it returns an empty page with "page rendered in 1 second" and nothing else.


No problems here. Just checked and the link is working for me


----------



## djb2002

I've added this module, and although I have restarted Tivoweb (both Quick and Full), I can't see the option.

Should this be listed on the main menu screen ?

Thanks
Daniel


----------



## 10203

Certainly should. Maybe try deleting it from the TiVo and downloading a fresh copy...


----------



## djb2002

OK, just tried that, but it hasn't made any difference... ?? 

Is there a direct link I can try to the highlights page ?

Thanks
Daniel


----------



## 10203

Meh. It's http://tivo/highlights/ What size is the file on your TiVo?


----------



## djb2002

The file size is showing as 30777.

Accessing the page 'highlights' directory just comes back with 404 Not Found.

I don't know if it is connected, but I've noticed that not all my themes are listed under 'Theme Browser', even though they are there in the correct directory.

Thanks
Daniel


----------



## 10203

Hmm, mine is version 0.99 and it's showing as 29906. Are you transferring in binary mode - sounds like a Unix->DOS file conversion could be happening at some point. If you "cat highlights.itcl" on the TiVo are there "^M"s at the end of the lines?


----------



## djb2002

Hi,

I've just had a look, and I cannot see any "^M"s at the end of any of the lines ?

Thanks
Daniel


----------



## Fozzie

Something's happening with your file transfer; it should be 29906 bytes.


----------



## djb2002

I'm not sure why the file size is different, but....

I've swapped over from Tivoweb to TivowebPlus and it is now showing (and seems to be working OK)......

I'm very confused with all of this. As you can probably tell, I am new to Tivoweb(plus).

Thanks again
Daniel


----------



## gyre

I'm finding that periodically tivoweb never responds after clicking on highlights. I have to reboot the tivo to get another web page.

Is there something I could tweak to stop this happening?

-- gyre --


----------



## mesaka

Just started to have problems today

Have tried rebooting, restarting TiVoweb and mfscheck. Still no joy...any ideas?

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_highlights '/' ''
expected integer but got ""
while executing
"db $db openid $fsid"
("uplevel" body line 3)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"transaction {uplevel $body}"
(procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {
set fsid [lindex [get_fsidbyprefix "/Schedule" "$prgstation:$prgdate"] 0]
set stationday [db $db openid $fsid]
..."
(procedure "getShowingByStationAndTime" line 6)
invoked from within
"getShowingByStationAndTime $prgdate $prgtime $prgstation"
(procedure "getRTShowsFromWeb" line 84)
invoked from within
"getRTShowsFromWeb "/${gtype}highlights/""
(procedure "getRTShows" line 10)
invoked from within
"getRTShows"
(procedure "::action_highlights" line 32)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--


----------



## d33mb33

Looks like a problem with your guide data... but it shouldn't have crashed like that...  

Try clearing the cache (Options -> Clear Cached Shows) and try again, perhaps after a successful daily call.

It all seems OK on my Tivo.


----------



## d33mb33

V0.99 has been stable for a while now so I thought it was time to up the version number to V1.00 and add another feature!

All Highlights can now be retrieved as RSS 2.0 feeds as well as web pages. To enable RSS you must enter the url of your TiVo on the options screen. (e.g. http://tivo or http://192.168.1.xxx). RSS feeds are selectable by day and by type and observe any filter you may have set on a page. This feature means you can set up feeds such as "Tommorrow's TV Highlights" or "Today's Films made after 1990 with a 3* rating or higher"

Remember that if your TiVo is secured through a username and password then your RSS reader must support basic authentication for the feeds to work.

New features / fixes include:

- Added RSS
- Added url_prefix to highlights images
- Fixed minor issue with incorrect cache expiry times

Any problems with the new features then post to this thread or send me a PM.


----------



## ...coolstream

Hi,

Does the fuzzy logic for *Film Four (FILMFOUR)* need to be tinkered with?
e.g.

Frankenstein
Film4 - 4:55pm 
Shocking in its day and still creepy, James Whale directs an enthralling interpretation of Mary Shelley's classic, with Boris Karloff breathing miraculous life into his definitive monster portrayal.
FILM
Unable to find channel *(Film4)*

Edit 
When using the 'Films' part of the module, the channel shows as Film Four
When using 'Radio Times TV' part, it shows as Film4

The error may be on Radio Times part and not the module


----------



## inahat

had never seen this module before, just installed it and it's great.

good job


----------



## d33mb33

...coolstream said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does the fuzzy logic for *Film Four (FILMFOUR)* need to be tinkered with?
> e.g.


Yup, well spotted.. will fix it now.


----------



## ...coolstream

d33mb33 said:


> Yup, well spotted.. will fix it now.


Thanks for the quick update  However, the problem still appears to be there. 

THURS
As Good as It Gets 
Film4 - 9:00pm 
A mixed-bag romantic comedy that's ostensibly about Jack Nicholson as an obsessive-compulsive homophobic bigot, but is really about Helen Hunt, a revelation who trounces her co-star.
FILM
Unable to find channel *(Film4)*

I'm sure you'll have it licked soon, but could I also request a slight addition to the module? Would it be possible to add a pop-up stating the version number of the module? This would make it easier for users to check from the startup menu that they are running the latest version of the module and can be easily added to the final line in the module.

i.e. 
_change_

register_module "highlights" "Highlights" "Browse and record the following week's highlights"

_to something like_

register_module "highlights" title=\"v xxx by d33mb33" "Highlights" "Browse and record the following week's highlights"


----------



## khalid15

thak


----------



## d33mb33

...coolstream said:


> However, the problem still appears to be there.


Clear the Highlights cache (Options -> Clear Cached Shows)


----------



## SwissDude

I am having problems getting the RSS feed to work.

I am using RSSReader 1.0.88.0 (the latest version) available from www.rssreader.com.

My tivo is at 192.168.1.150 and I have set TivoWeb to use a different port (say 1234) with user/password authentication, since I sometimes access it from the Internet.

I have set up the TiVoWeb Url to be http://192.168.1.150:1234 in the Highlights -> Options section of TiVoWeb.

When I try to add the feed and provide the IP address of the TiVo (with the :1234 at the end) and the user/password authentication, it returns with the error "Feed contains a XML syntax error" and "This is an unexpected token. The expected token is 'WHITESPACE'. Line 1. Position 63."

If I attempt to continue and still try to connect to the feed, by pressing the "Connecting" button, nothing happens.

Obviously if I enter the wrong user/password authentication or another port when adding the feed, I get the error "Feed not found or connection failed", so something is actually happening.

Can anybody shed some light on the above and help me get this to work?

TIA


----------



## d33mb33

SwissDude said:


> I am using RSSReader 1.0.88.0 (the latest version) available from ...


Hmmm.. I have just checked Today's TV and Film Highlights with RSS Reader and it looks to be working fine. It could be a data problem where I'm not escaping something properly.

Please could you post the full url of the Highlights feed you are requesting.

Thanks


----------



## SwissDude

I am asking for http://192.168.1.150:1234/highlights/

Could it be the non standard port 1234)?

TIA


----------



## d33mb33

SwissDude said:


> I am asking for http://192.168.1.150:1234/highlights/
> 
> Could it be the non standard port 1234)?
> 
> TIA


No, I think you are using it incorrecly. You need to use the url from the RSS logo, not the url of the browser page. Right click the logo and "Copy Shortcut" to get the right RSS feed for the current page.

Sorry if the instructions in the first post weren't clear on this...

Your url for say, Today's Radio Times TV Highlights should be:
http://192.168.1.150:1234/highlights?grss=1&gtype=tv&gday=00


----------



## SwissDude

Yup. Works perfectly now. Thanks.

One last little problem, on TiVoWeb, when displaying (for example Today's Radio TV Times Highlights) the "No recordings scheduled in this slot" PNG file is not displayed (I get the typical IE boxed red "x" in its place) and the url link seems to always be http://www.tivohighlights.com//img/PaidSuggest-256.3.png.

Other PNG files (like "1 scheduled", with a the url link http://www.tivohighlights.com//img/conflict1.png) work fine.

Any reason you can think of?

TIA


----------



## d33mb33

SwissDude said:


> .... (I get the typical IE boxed red "x" in its place) ....
> Any reason you can think of?


Yup, I haven't ever tested on TivoWebPlus (I don't use it). I have fixed the image on the server so you shouldn't need to download a new version


----------



## SwissDude

Everything is perfect now  Thanks again for your help.

BTW, I don't use TiVoWebPlus either.


----------



## ...coolstream

d33mb33 said:


> Clear the Highlights cache (Options -> Clear Cached Shows)


Problem solved! Thanks again :up:


----------



## BobBlueUK

I'm having intermittent problems with RSS - the highlights module seems to 'forget' the TiVoWeb URL that's set in options every now and then. Works fine for a while and then I have to re-enter the TiVoWeb URL manually to get RSS working again. Any ideas what the problem could be?


----------



## goodisonboy

BobBlueUK said:


> I'm having intermittent problems with RSS - the highlights module seems to 'forget' the TiVoWeb URL that's set in options every now and then. Works fine for a while and then I have to re-enter the TiVoWeb URL manually to get RSS working again. Any ideas what the problem could be?


I also noticed this yesterday that my RSS link was showing as c:\highlights..

This possibly may of been after a TIvo reboot?


----------



## d33mb33

BobBlueUK said:


> I'm having intermittent problems with RSS - the highlights module seems to 'forget' the TiVoWeb URL that's set in options every now and then. Works fine for a while and then I have to re-enter the TiVoWeb URL manually to get RSS working again. Any ideas what the problem could be?


Yup, sorry about that. I am saving the config settings to a temporary area on the TiVo drive.. which gets cleared on a reboot.

I will save it to somewhere more permanent in the next version.. Until then we need to keep reentering it.. or stop the TiVo from rebooting


----------



## BobBlueUK

Thanks for that, at least it's a known 'issue' rather than an obscure bug!

Unfortunately most of the reboots are probably self-inflicted as a result of too much tinkering (or just a lazy way to restart endpad etc when they stop) but it's good to know what the cause is all the same...

Look forward to the next version!


----------



## BobBlueUK

d33mb33 said:


> Yup, sorry about that. I am saving the config settings to a temporary area on the TiVo drive.. which gets cleared on a reboot.
> 
> I will save it to somewhere more permanent in the next version.. Until then we need to keep reentering it.. or stop the TiVo from rebooting


Just a quick update to point out that my RSS listings have stopped working again as above (disappearing config), but it is NOT related to a TiVo reboot. The RSS feed stopped working at some point over the last 24 hours, but my TiVo uptime is showing as 3 days or so (and my Dailymail emails confirm that no unscheduled reboots have occurred lately).

Not too worried as d33mb33 is aware of the issue, but just wanted to confirm that the temporary area on TiVo where the config is stored seems to be cleared more often than just on reboots!


----------



## d33mb33

V1.02 can now be downloaded from the start of the thread. This release fixes the issue where the RSS tivo url randomly clears itself.


----------



## BobBlueUK

Wahey!  

Downloaded and installed - working fine and have confirmed RSS does indeed survive a reboot now...

Thanks for the update, d33mb33! Much appreciated.


----------



## d33mb33

BobBlueUK said:


> Downloaded and installed - working fine and have confirmed RSS does indeed survive a reboot now...


Glad it worked!

Could I ask all existing Highlights users to comment on a proposed new feature of this module?

I have posted details here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=318709


----------



## dogo

Hi,
I've installed this module and it works fine, except when i click on the film option i get this
INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_highlights '' 'set "gtype" "film";set "gday" "00";'
no such object: {CONFLICT err=0x00030007}
while executing
"dbobj $program get Genre"
("foreach" body line 3)
invoked from within
"foreach showing $showings {
set program [dbobj $showing get Program]
set genres [dbobj $program get Genre]

# Ignore p..."
("uplevel" body line 5)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"transaction {uplevel $body}"
(procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {
set fsid [lindex [get_fsidbyprefix "/Schedule" "$name:$today"] 0]
set stationday [db $db openid $fsid]
set showin..."
(procedure "getAllFilmsFromDb" line 16)
invoked from within
"getAllFilmsFromDb"
(procedure "getFilms" line 11)
invoked from within
"getFilms"
(procedure "::action_highlights" line 35)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--

sometimes i get no error message just a reboot on the Tivo any ideas as to why

also i found this in the logs

Oct 1 19:31:42 (none) TmkAssertionFailure[116]: (BlockFailure, line 1771 ())
Oct 1 19:31:42 (none) tivosh[116]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread tivosh <116> died due to signal -2
Oct 1 19:31:42 (none) tivosh[116]: Tmk Thread Backtrace: 1a344ec 1a32a44 1a2ed70 1b95e0c 1c4d5e8 1c91a7c 1c67ec4 1c61118 1c77e7c 1c61a10 1c8e4e0 1c77e7c 1c61a10 1c8e4e0 1c77e7c 1c61a10 1c8e4e0 1c77e7c 1c61a10 1c640f8 1c77e7c 1c61a10 1c8e4e0 1c77e7c 1c61a10 1c61798 19148b8 19230c0 1929274 1c98f2c 1c88c24 1c88f34 1919d90 1c61118 1c77e7c 1c61a10 1c849c0 1c85ec8 1c4d248 1c28cac 1800134 ipe
Oct 1 19:31:42 (none) tivosh[116]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread died due to signal -2
Oct 1 19:31:42 (none) tivosh[116]: Invoking rule 834: rebooting system

Regards

Dogo


----------



## d33mb33

See LJ's post earlier in this thread:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3750186#post3750186

0x00030007 crops up sometimes.. I don't think it's anything specific to the Highlights module.


----------



## dogo

Hi,

Did not work for me, done a full reboot and it still crashes the Tivo

regards

Dogo



d33mb33 said:


> See LJ's post earlier in this thread:
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3750186#post3750186
> 
> 0x00030007 crops up sometimes.. I don't think it's anything specific to the Highlights module.


----------



## Pete77

I have been using this fantastic TivoWeb Highlights module and its earlier and its very latest version happily for ages but I have seen a couple of broken Episode Links lately so no doubt the Radio Times have changed something in their data format somewhere? In general though most of the Episode Links to the Tivo EPG are all still working though.

I have forgotten what one of the breaks I spotted a couple of weeks back was now but can point to one that has just appeared for next Monday 18th December.

This is the Highlights item for "When The Levees Broke" shown as being on BBC2 at 9pm but where the Episode Link is instead for The Choir on BBC2 at 9pm. I have now done a Search for the program in TivoWeb and have found out that its in fact due to be shown at 9pm on BBC4 on that day so it seems Highlights has picked up the wrong channel number for it from the Radio Times for some reason?

By the way d33mb33 how are you getting on with your idea of showing other programs that Tivo users who recorded that program also watched? I haven't heard any more of late so does that mean that you are deep in development or have simply given up on the whole idea?

Any thoughts on why there are now some broken links to the wrong channel with the Highlights module would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Pete77

Has no one else been experiencing problems with Highlights selecting the wrong episode to record lately?


----------



## BobBlueUK

Can't say that I've encountered the problem much, but I checked your "When The Levees Broke" example yesterday and the episode link did indeed lead to "The Choir" just as you stated...


----------



## d33mb33

Pete77 said:


> I have been using this fantastic TivoWeb Highlights module and its earlier and its very latest version happily for ages but I have seen a couple of broken Episode Links lately..


Glad to hear that you still find the module useful. Due to some limitations in the way the module is coded and some 'variances' in the RadioTimes listings the odd broken link is inevitable. When something is seriously broken (e.g. Five US doesn't work on my setup) I will try to issue a patch fix.



Pete77 said:


> This is the Highlights item for "When The Levees Broke" shown as being on BBC2 at 9pm but where the Episode Link is instead for The Choir on BBC2 at 9pm.


Funnily enough, this looks like a listings error rather than a problem with Highlights. Tribune is currently listing "The Choir" at 9pm Monday when it should actually be "When The Levees Broke". This will probably get fixed by Tribune in the coming days.



Pete77 said:


> By the way d33mb33 how are you getting on with your idea of showing other programs that Tivo users who recorded that program also watched? I haven't heard any more of late so does that mean that you are deep in development or have simply given up on the whole idea?


A few people got behind the idea but I think on the whole the payback ratio wasn't good enough for it to be worth doing the work. We are only a small community here and these things generally only work when you have enough people to filter out the anomalies and get some real trends out of the data.

I'm still very willing to continue to enhance the module if people have got some killer ideas!


----------



## Pete77

d33mb33 said:


> I'm still very willing to continue to enhance the module if people have got some killer ideas!


It would certainly be quite useful to be able to Allow some generic data series and to Block other series on a series by series basis instead of only through the global settings as at present.

For instance I may have a Wishlist with say the word Air in it that may repeatedly keep catching certain series with generic data that I want to block but also catches other programs with generic data that I want to record.

Also it would be very handy if there was some way for Tracker to forcibly update itself after a certain period and before episode data is permanently lost without having to set up a Cron job to achieve this as without a user manual telling me how to do so (I'm very good at following well written instructions even when the Linux bash prompt and commands like Mount and Unmount are involved) then using the Cron route seems to be beyond my capabilities.

I don't suppose there is any way for TivoWeb to call Tracker every time it starts up and if Tracker hasn't been Updated for more than x weeks then the process is triggered automatically?

But anyhow overall my view is that your Highlights module is the main reason that most people actually use TivoWeb along with easier block deletion of outdated items in Now Playing (especially for those of us with large hard drives and total recording numbers) and better management of Season Passes. Also using Suggestions in TivoWeb is a lot better than on the Tivo and Ljay's module to edit Thumbs values for series via User Interface/Preferences is pretty useful too. It still seems a pity that no one has found a way to start recordings listed in Now Playing actually playing on the Tivo though. Unless of course someone can tell me a way to do this? 

By the way I should have known those Tribune boys rather than your TivoWeb Highlights module were to blame on "The Day The Levies Broke" front. I have only seen this and one other fault in recent weeks so I expect Tribune were to blame for that one too. I should also have added that the Tribunites have failed to link the two episodes of When The Levies Broke together as a series too. To be honest they just don't seem to be bothering to link up any of these two episode series that have become more popular with the broadcasters in recent times. Tsunami:The Aftermath was another one.


----------



## d33mb33

One for the Tracker thread i think!  

I'd find Tracker more useful if it ran like Endpad.. cron seems to make my machine unstable and I don't have the time or energy to track down why.

Suggestions are next to useless for me because of the sheer volume of UKGold and Paramount repeats.


----------



## Pete77

d33mb33 said:


> One for the Tracker thread i think!
> 
> I'd find Tracker more useful if it ran like Endpad.. cron seems to make my machine unstable and I don't have the time or energy to track down why.


What was that I was drinking. It must have been stronger than it looked  

On the Highlights front it would be really useful to be able to see the whole week at one go for Films and in that context to also be able to select by only Four Star Films or better or possibly even to have only Five Star films too. This combined with the year restrictions would provide a really powerful tool for only finding the best films.

It would also be nice if Highlights could work for more than a week at one go but clearly that's a limitation currently imposed by the Radio Times and not by your TivoWeb Module.

Of course there are other online tv, radio and film guides in addition to the Radio Times that you could possibly come up with another section of the Highlights module to link to.................. :up:



> Suggestions are next to useless for me because of the sheer volume of UKGold and Paramount repeats.


I don't have either UK Gold or Paramount Comedy channels in my lineup. One advantage of refusing to cough up for subscriptions and only having the Freesat and Freeview channels I suppose.

However I do find Suggestions never seems to work for me on Films, (that is that Suggestions never comes up with any films rather than it coming up with the wrong kind of films), which is rather disappointing as I'm something of a film buff. :down:


----------



## Pete77

Hi d33mb33,

I just wondered if you were perhaps suffering any withdrawal symptoms from Tivoweb module development lately?   

If you were can I possibly suggest a couple of useful little projects, which would be much appreciated by me and probably a few others. These are as follows:-

1. Updating Highlights Module to run under TivoWebPlus 2.0

You may be aware that a new version of TivoWebPlus called TivoWebPlus 2.0 is out that is not directly backwardly compatible with modules written for TivoWeb 1.9.4 but apparently only requires a modest amount of modification of those modules in order to get them to work with it. The big advantage of TivoWebPlus 2.0 is that those of us with larger program databases like Sky Digital and Freeview combined don't suffer the reboot issues that were common under TivoWeb 1.9.4 when using modules like your Highlights, Tracker, Search by Advisory Codes and one or two others.

As TivoWebPlus 2.0 seems to be rather taking off in popularity due to its much greater stability I wondered if there was any chance you would think it was ultimately worth coming out with a TWP 2.0 compatible version of your module?

2. Enhanced Backup Module to Also Backup Thumbs Ratings

The other matter on which you may be able to help is in possibly enhancing the Backup module (which currently backs up Season Passes and Wislists) so that it also backs up the many hundreds or thousands of thumbs ratings most of us have set over the years and that lead to TivoWeb's Suggestions (both the manual sort you can Search for and the automatic ones it tries to record when there is disk space).

I assume you use this Backup module yourself but are you aware that none of your thumbs data is protected by it and the only way to do this at present is to take the hard drive out of the Tivo and save some sort of image of the Tivo setup.

Well I'm probably pushing my luck here but considering what a great job you did with Highlights I just wondered if getting it working for the new version of TivoWebPlus, or trying your hand at a module to backup and restore all the thumbs data appealed to you at all.

Sadly as a non programmer such activities would be beyond the capabilities of a mere mortal like myself.


----------



## TCM2007

It's not as hard as you think Pete; go on, invest in a copy of Hacking TiVo and show us what you're made of!


----------



## Pete77

TCM2007 said:


> It's not as hard as you think Pete; go on, invest in a copy of Hacking TiVo and show us what you're made of!


You clearly hold me in less lowly regard than I had previously imagined to be the case TCM  

I did do some programming in Basic long ago but its results were enough to suggest to me that I was not a born programmer. Also the amount of work required to get any kind of graphical output on screen rather than simple text is usually fairly prodigious, although I suppose the main Tivoweb engine has most of the graphics generation features built in and one merely has to call them up as required?


----------



## TCM2007

There is no graphical work at all. You simply "print" lines of HTML for the results bit of the screen, the rest of it is done by TW, and TW even has built-in functions to take the pain out of generating the HTML.


----------



## Pete77

TCM2007 said:


> It's not as hard as you think Pete; go on, invest in a copy of Hacking TiVo and show us what you're made of!


OK I got hold of the last copy of the 2nd edition of Hacking Tivo by William Von Hagen from www.bookdepositry.co.uk for £13.63. www.amazon.co.uk wanted £17.45, although they have the 1st edition for only £8 or something.

I do hope this is the book you were talking about:-

www.bookdepository.co.uk/WEBSITE/WWW/WEBPAGES/showbook.php?id=1592004814


----------



## Pete77

Looking at it again I have a nasty feeling that you meant the book by Jeff Keegan rather than by William Von Hagen?


----------



## TCM2007

Fraid so, it's Keegan you want.


----------



## Pete77

TCM2007 said:


> Fraid so, it's Keegan you want.


OK I found a second hand copy of the Keegan version of Hacking Tivo via amazon from somewhere called Betterworld in the USA for £4.42 including delivery (hope there is no VAT or customs on top and that they declare it as having negligible value)

Hopefully the www.bookdepository.co.uk will accept my cancel instruction sent only a few minutes after ordering for the Von Hagen version.

Or was there anything worth having in the William Von Hagen book I wouldn't already know?


----------



## ColinYounger

Pete - I've got Keegan en-route from the US at the moment. I got mine from A1 Books on Amazon.

Be aware - it seems to take an interminable amount of time for it to arrive. It took two weeks for them to get a copy from the publisher, and it's been a week since they shipped it. That was even though they claimed on Amazon that they had stock. Ho hum.

I've done enough tweaking now to be very interested (i.e. I understand the language mostly), it's all the clever stuff about 'where things are' that I can't get my head round (i.e. comments from TCM that say 'it's in the MFS'  ) and scoping.

I've found The Tcler's Wiki useful for odd keywords that I don't understand the syntax of.

As ever - with any programming - looking at how someone else has done something similar is always fruitful. Just don't look at the DailyMail script _just_ yet.


----------



## Pete77

ColinYounger said:


> Pete - I've got Keegan en-route from the US at the moment. I got mine from A1 Books on Amazon.
> 
> Be aware - it seems to take an interminable amount of time for it to arrive. It took two weeks for them to get a copy from the publisher, and it's been a week since they shipped it. That was even though they claimed on Amazon that they had stock. Ho hum


Mine is supposed to be secondhand and they are only charging £1.73 for the book and £2.75 for the shipping, so I can't see how they can be ordering it from somewhere else at that price?

I'm sure for a programmer like yourself looking at TCL will be fascinating. For me though as a numbers and data geek its really the end product of the coding, rather than the coding itself, which is usually the more interesting part.


----------



## Pete77

Have now received this email. Looks like 2 weeks to a month to arrive. No real hurry for this here though.

At least I'm helping fund literacy initiatives around the world and giving a new home to a book that might otherwise have been pulped. :up:

-----Original Message-----
From: BetterWorld.com
Sent: 17 March 2007 14:53
Subject: Your order from Amazon.co.uk: "Hacking TiVo: The Expansion, Enhancement and Development Starter Kit with CD-ROM"

Thank you for your recent 
book purchase from Better World Books!

Better World Books utilizes the value of the 
book to fund literacy initiatives locally, nationally and around the world. Please know that your purchase will help us in our efforts to promote and support our literacy partners and their initiatives. Your purchase will provide much needed funding that is instrumental to the efforts of those whose passion it is to provide the world's least fortunate with the opportunities that literacy affords.

We have received your order, which includes: Hacking TiVo: The Expansion, Enhancement and Development Starter Kit with CD-ROM, and we will be sending it via International shipping to the following address:

We provide quick shipping service to all our customers. You can expect delivery within the following time frame:

For International shipments we ship via Brokers Worldwide. Since we ship from the US, delivery time for shipments is usually 7-14 business days, but it can sometimes take up to 21 business days. Unfortunately, our arrangements with Brokers Worldwide do not include tracking, but we have a very good record of shipments arriving in a timely fashion. Most orders arrive within 2-3 weeks.

If you need to cancel this order for any reason please visit http://www.betterworldbooks.com/CustomerWebService to cancel your order or update the shipping address. You will be asked to provide your Order #and either your email, name, or zip code. Cancellations will only be accepted until 8:00 AM EST the next business day after your order is placed.

If you need to contact us for any other reason, you can reach us by email at:. Please be sure to include your Order ID # with your inquiry.

Thank you again for your purchase!

Sincerely,

The Better World Books Team


----------



## ColinYounger

Pete - I ordered a second hand one as well. But they didn't have any and as compensation sourced a new one.

So - into statistics and data analysis, eh? Interesting. Please expand as I want to 'get into' data analysis.


----------



## d33mb33

I spent a few hours this afternoon making some modifications to get Highlights working on TWP 2.0. I haven't had time to properly look at TWP 2.0 so have just made the modifications necessary to get it running. I think there might be scope for optimising the module to run under the new framework (faster, more reliable etc) but I'll look at that another day.

I'll keep an eye on it over the next couple of days and then release it if nothing untoward happens. 

Pete77, do you want a beta copy to help me with testing? 

And can we keep the stuff about the book out of this thread?

Ta


----------



## Pete77

d33mb33 said:


> I spent a few hours this afternoon making some modifications to get Highlights working on TWP 2.0. I haven't had time to properly look at TWP 2.0 so have just made the modifications necessary to get it running. I think there might be scope for optimising the module to run under the new framework (faster, more reliable etc) but I'll look at that another day.
> 
> I'll keep an eye on it over the next couple of days and then release it if nothing untoward happens.
> 
> Pete77, do you want a beta copy to help me with testing?


d33mb33,

Confession time here as I am still on TWP 1.3.1 plus TW 1.9.4, however the release of your TWP 2.0 compatible beta, along with PortlandPaw's recent release of his TWP 2.0 compliant version of Hackman (seemingly also still a Beta although technically classed as an official release by PortlandPaw) gives me the incentive to try to change over. Whilst I also use DailyMail and Tracker both of those have TCL modules run by crontab that do not rely on me using the TW 1.9.4 interface modules.

As one particularly afflicted with TW 1.9.4 reboots having a copy of a Beta to try your new Highlight module variant under TWP 2.0 would be great.

What kind of stuff exactly did you need to change in the module and where did you find out what you needed to change? I agree not many UK users saw an advantage in TWP up to v1.3.1 but the reboot resistance of TWP v2.0 compared to earlier versions of TivoWeb seems to rather change the picture.

Let me know how I can get the Beta from you or if you simply plan to post it in this thread?



> And can we keep the stuff about the book out of this thread?


It was that TCM fellow what started it. I suppose I should have started a new thread to respond to him though.


----------



## RichardJH

d33mb33

I am running TW2.0 and TW 1.9.4 on 2 Tivos and if you want another beta tester for your modded highlights module let me know


----------



## mark.stringer

Just a quick thanks for this great new module! Was just checking the forum for anything new and came across it. Installed and working in minutes. Cheers!


----------



## BobBlueUK

As pointed out by others in a separate thread, the Highlights module currently does not seem to be working. Possibly due to changes at the Radio Times site??

Below is the error message I get when accessing Highlights in TiVoWeb. Also my RSS live bookmarks aren't loading in Firefox any more.


Code:


[B]INTERNAL SERVER ERROR[/B]
--cut here--
action_highlights '/' ''
couldn't open socket: connection refused
    while executing
"socket 212.58.235.200 80"
    (procedure "getRTShowsFromWeb" line 6)
    invoked from within
"getRTShowsFromWeb "/${gtype}highlights/""
    (procedure "getRTShows" line 10)
    invoked from within
"getRTShows"
    (procedure "::action_highlights" line 33)
    invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
    ("eval" body line 1)
    invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--


----------



## Pete77

BobBlueUK said:


> As pointed out by others in a separate thread, the Highlights module currently does not seem to be working. Possibly due to changes at the Radio Times site??


If you ping www.radiotimes.co.uk you find that the IP address is now 212.58.235.203 instead of 212.58.235.200. But is this the entire extent of the problems or has the whole data format to be extracted now changed as well?


----------



## mesaka

I just edited the module to change the ip address. Unfortunately although there is no server error anymore there are also no highlights shown - it looks like the RT web site has been changed... 

PS For some reason the films part still works - just the radio and tv highlights fail.


----------



## Pete77

mesaka said:


> PS For some reason the films part still works - just the radio and tv highlights fail.


The Highlights films data doesn't come from the Radio Times but from some internet movie database or other I believe. The Films part of the module manages to find ratings and reviews for even the most obscure of films on TrueMovies or Zone Horror and Zone Thriller. These are not listed in the Radio Times as far as I know.


----------



## cwaring

Phew! Not just me then  (Proof that searching before posting _does_ help )


----------



## Pete77

I suppose d33mb33 is possibly either on holiday or has a major crisis at home or at work to attend to or the forum has unsubscribed him from this thread without him realising (has happened to me on a couple of threads lately).

If Radio Times have literally chucked away the whole of their old site structure, leaving him with having to rewrite everything from the ground up, he may be wondering if it is worth all the trouble.

Can I assure him that it is worth it since as far as I'm concerned this is by far the best and most useful Tivoweb add on module.


----------



## d33mb33

No crisis here  

RadioTimes have changed the format of their website.. no biggie.. I purposely wrote the code to be able to handle this sort of thing without too many problems.

More worringly is the fact that the RadioTimes website seems to crash with a stack trace half the time.

Leave it to me to fix the module. We'll have to hope that RadioTimes fix the intermittent problem they seem to be having


----------



## Pete77

d33mb33 said:


> More worringly is the fact that the RadioTimes website seems to crash with a stack trace half the time.
> 
> Leave it to me to fix the module. We'll have to hope that RadioTimes fix the intermittent problem they seem to be having


Can you translate "crash with a stack trace" for us non programmer or web developer types d33mb33. I can gather that its clearly a botched and poorly executed job by the BBC's web developers that isn't stable at the present time but not what the precise technical details are.

Anyhow its good to hear you are still out there d33mb33 and will be getting our beloved Highlights module working again. I did test your modified module with TivoWebPlus 2 briefly after I got TivoWebPlus 2 installed and broadly speaking it did seem to be working.

However I have now come to the conclusion that TivoWebPlus2 still has a lot of issues with non compatibility wild old TivoWeb 1.9.4 modules or non availability of features I regard as indispensible and so I will be sticking to TivoWeb 1.9.4 for the time being.


----------



## d33mb33

Pete77 said:


> Can you translate "crash with a stack trace" for us non programmer or web developer types d33mb33.


Sure.. we should get this..

[Picture of working site]

but half the time get this..

[Picture of non working site]


----------



## Pete77

Perhaps you should send an email to the people at the BBC with an interest in this matter alerting them to the issues:-

Director, Marketing, Communications & Audiences



Code:


[email protected]

and

Director, Future Media & Technology



Code:


[email protected]

Perhaps no harm in also copying in the Director General of the BBC



Code:


[email protected]


----------



## Pete77

Just sent this email to the editor of the Radio Times, Gill Hudson:-

-----Original Message-----
Sent: 31 March 2007 11:10
To: gill.hudson
Cc: ashley.highfield; tim.davie; mark.thompon
Subject: New www.radiotimes.co.uk Website is Defective

Dear Ms Hudson,

Since the format and content of the www.radiotimes.co.uk was altered a week or so ago it has been totally unreliable and when accessed around 50% of the time it crashes with a "stack overflow error".

Even the most basic testing of the site would indicate this problem and it is surely totally unacceptable that a stable and previously working www.radiotimes.co.uk website should be replaced with this version when development and testing is clearly not yet complete.

Here is an example of the error being reported around 50% of the time when accessing the www.radiotimes.co.uk website:-

500

Could not invoke Java compiler, please make sure jikesw is in /usr/local/jrun4/bin or put a JDK bin directory in your path.

jrunx.compiler.JavaCompiler$NoCompilerFoundException: Could not invoke Java compiler, please make sure jikesw is in /usr/local/jrun4/bin or put a JDK bin directory in your path.
at jrunx.compiler.JavaCompiler.outProcessCompile(JavaCompiler.java:467)
at jrunx.compiler.JavaCompiler.compile(JavaCompiler.java:132)
at jrunx.compiler.JavaCompiler.compile(JavaCompiler.java:100)
at jrun.jsp.Translator.compilePage(Translator.java:176)
at jrun.jsp.Translator.translate(Translator.java:254)
at jrun.jsp.Translator.translate(Translator.java:101)
at jrun.jsp.JSPEngine.translateJSP(JSPEngine.java:693)
at jrun.jsp.JSPServlet.translate(JSPServlet.java:125)
at jrun.jsp.JSPServlet.service(JSPServlet.java:113)
at jrun.servlet.ServletInvoker.invoke(ServletInvoker.java:91)
at jrun.servlet.JRunInvokerChain.invokeNext(JRunInvokerChain.java:42)
at jrun.servlet.JRunRequestDispatcher.invoke(JRunRequestDispatcher.java:259)
at jrun.servlet.ServletEngineService.dispatch(ServletEngineService.java:541)
at jrun.servlet.jrpp.JRunProxyService.invokeRunnable(JRunProxyService.java:204)
at jrunx.scheduler.ThreadPool$DownstreamMetrics.invokeRunnable(ThreadPool.java:320)
at jrunx.scheduler.ThreadPool$ThreadThrottle.invokeRunnable(ThreadPool.java:428)
at jrunx.scheduler.ThreadPool$UpstreamMetrics.invokeRunnable(ThreadPool.java:266)
at jrunx.scheduler.WorkerThread.run(WorkerThread.java:66)

I look forward to your comments.

Regards,


----------



## Pete77

It seems that David King, IT Director of BBC Worldwide (which Radio Times is part of) may in fact be the person with most direct responsibility for this issue:-

See www.bbc.co.uk/pressoffice/biographies/biogs/worldwide/davidking.shtml

[email protected] should once again be the email address to use.

Also Peter Phippen, Managing Director of Magazines:-

www.bbc.co.uk/pressoffice/biographies/biogs/worldwide/peterphippen.shtml

Again [email protected]


----------



## cwaring

Oh good grief! Why don't you write to your local MP and the papers too, while you're at it!! 

I'm all in favour of getting errors corrected, but would never think to bombard a handfull of people, some of whom (the DG, FFS!) probably have nothing to do with the web-site (on a day-to-day basis) with the same email. Isn't that usually called Spamming?

ONE email to [email protected] (according to this page) or even the _official_ way to contact them, via this page would have been perfectly adequate


----------



## Pete77

You can make a report through the official channels via BBC Information and their Capita Call centre in Belfast if you like but my experience is that a complaint in that quarter never gets anything fixed.

Emailing the editor of the Radio Times and the IT Director of BBC Worldwide seems a pretty relevant thing to do if you ask me Carl.

The BBC is such a large and faceless outfit that usually nothing ever gets addressed unless you make a fair bit of noise about it. Also Mark Thompson has a secretary who keeps track of things the public are irate enough to email him directly on. He doesn't have to take up his own day with it directly but no doubt gets a summary report once a week or so.

There are outfits where complaints via the usual channels will lead to a problem being addressed. In my experience the BBC is not one of them because they get so much feedback that their poorly skillled labourers working for the official channels don't what to do with it all.

Also how is emailing the IT Director of BBC Worldwide not a relevant thing to do? Clearly when his contactors are not competent enough to do the job and he is not competent enough to be informed of major faults in their services then emailing him directly may well be a productive thing to do.


----------



## ColinYounger

Hint:

BBC upper management and executives don't see their *real* email. It's filtered.

Feel free to protest all you want.


----------



## Pete77

ColinYounger said:


> Hint:
> 
> BBC upper management and executives don't see their *real* email. It's filtered.
> 
> Feel free to protest all you want.


Only the very senior people like Mark Thompson don't directly read their own email. Most of the next level down read their own email as the public doesn't think to email them directly on the whole.

I fear some of you suffer from a syndrome of thinking you are not personally important enough to be allowed to email a senior executive of an organisation and must deal with customer services.


----------



## ColinYounger

I have no illusions, but you do. I'm not making any declarations about 'allowed to email', but supporting Carl's point about contacting the *correct* people in a *rational* way.

In short: you're taking a sledgehammer, and one that misses it's knock-out blow due to it's aim.

Remember; we're talking about a faulty web-page here. Not the future of broadcasting.


----------



## ColinYounger

...and I can see you have your argumentative mood back, Pete. You've been better behaved in the last few weeks, and sometimes a pleasure to 'argue' with. 

I prefer that Pete, not this one.


----------



## ColinYounger

PS. Thread Drift. Conversation should be continued in a new thread.


----------



## TCM2007

Did it occur to anyone that the BBC might _know_ the website is broken and are trying to fix it? E-mailing executives as a first step rather than a last resort seems thoroughly OTT.


----------



## Pete77

TCM2007 said:


> Did it occur to anyone that the BBC might _know_ the website is broken and are trying to fix it? E-mailing executives as a first step rather than a last resort seems thoroughly OTT.


Then why don't their web developers just restore the old site till the new one is fixed and properly developed.

You will notice that the home page of www.easyjet.com does not go down for hours or days at a time.  

No senior executive I have ever emailed so far has complained about the fact that I have emailed them and many of them have caused the problem that customer services have persisently ignored to be addressed.

Customer service departments frequently fail to communicate customer issues to the correct people and this is why the customer then has to bring it to the attention of senior management directly.

If the management of the BBC was aware there was a problem with the home page of the radiotimes website then they would probably at least have asked for a home page apologsing for the issue to be posted until the matter was addressed.


----------



## TCM2007

Pete77 said:


> Then why don't their web developers just restore the old site till the new one is fixed and properly developed.


I have run a number of web projects and sometimes there's a go live date which you have to hit for commercial reasons no matter what.



> You will notice that the home page of www.easyjet.com does not go down for hours or days at a time.


Really, You check it every minute to be sure? Or are you making up facts to support your argument?



> No senior executive I have ever emailed so far has complained about the fact that I have emailed them


Well of course not. I get many such e-mails from people like you who think that the best way to get their problem solved is to e-mail someone higher in the managment tree than the person they should actually be dealing with because it's their job to deal with customer issues. Frequently these people are patently nuts, but I always resist the temptation to tell them so.

There's nothing at all wrong with escalating a problem if you can't get the solution you want from customer services, but doing it by default is just rude. It's saying that you are more important than "normal" people who get help by calling the helpline.


----------



## Pete77

TCM2007 said:


> There's nothing at all wrong with escalating a problem if you can't get the solution you want from customer services, but doing it by default is just rude. It's saying that you are more important than "normal" people who get help by calling the helpline.


But the BBC have outsourced their customer services department to some pretty third rate call advisors in Belfast working for Capita (seemingly picked mainly for their tolerance for low wages and not for their passion for broadcasting issues) and then have the further rudeness to use a covert revenue share 0870 number despite being a public sector organisation.

I have dealt with Capita enough times to know that feedback in that quarter simply goes nowhere at all unless 10,000 other people have complained about the same issue as you have done that week.

In any case it turns out the Radio Times is run by BBC Worldwide which shares some but not all senior directors with the BBC and BBC Information specifically claimed this was not their problem to resolve in response to the Complaint form I filled out on the BBC website to that official complaint channel. In the circumstances I would have thought that both the editor of Radio Times and the IT Director of BBC Worldwide would have a pretty strong personal interest in the failure of their website.

Typically the third party website will have been outsourced to a third party contractor with all sorts of aggressive sounding penalty clauses in the contract for not delivering on time but of course the main people monitoring whether the website is delivering the service expected is often the the third party contractor themselves, who then have every incentive to claim the website was responding 99% of the time even when it was not. And typically the last people checking up on these things at the weekend themselves are the IT Director and Editor of BBC Worldwide.

I think your charcterisation of those who email you directly as cranks etc is unfair and that typically such people are even more passionate about the need for their matter to be resolved than the average customer. Whatever you say about it being better for them to go to customer services (but only from your selfish point of view) in the outfits I have worked for customer emails that went direct to the managing director or marketing director far more often saw their issues addressed rapidly than those who patiently called the customer services number and had another one clicked on the counter list for that problem type.


----------



## Pete77

By the way I see the www.radiotimes.co.uk website is now basically working most of the time, apart from an ad box hosted on another site on part of the home page that it links to.

Strange that it should suddenly be working now after several days of problems.  

In my experience directors know precisely who to pick up the phone up to in order to tell them to get their fingers out and I imagine that Saturday is probably the busiest day of the week for the RadioTimes website.


----------



## TCM2007

Pete77 said:


> In any case it turns out the Radio Times is run by BBC Worldwide which shares some but not all senior directors with the BBC and BBC Information specifically claimed this was not their problem to resolve in response to the Complaint form I filled out on the BBC website to that official complaint channel. .


Why would you complain to the BBC website about the Radio Times website? 

Why not just use the "Contact" section on the Radio Times website?

Talk about making a drama out of a (tiny) crisis.

The irony of course is you chasing them because their site is down so you cannot breach their terms and conditions by screenscraping the data for a TW module? Did you perchance mention that part in your e-mail?


----------



## cwaring

Pete77 said:


> But the BBC have outsourced their customer services department to some pretty third rate call advisors in Belfast ...and then have the further rudeness to use a covert revenue share 0870 number....


Try using one of the ways I mentioned in my post above then. Neither way will cost you any more than you're already paying for your internet connection 

(Of course, I was going to say that neither way would "cost anything" but then I feel sure you would have pointed-out that it does cost; ie the price of your internet connection; but that would be pedantic even for you )



Pete77 said:


> Strange that it should suddenly be working now after several days of problems.


Maybe they just, you know, finally fixed it


----------



## Pete77

TCM2007 said:


> The irony of course is you chasing them because their site is down so you cannot breach their terms and conditions by screenscraping the data for a TW module? Did you perchance mention that part in your e-mail?


Naturally I did not mention that point. Although I would have thought that people extracting the data purely to set recordings for programs they watch themselves in a module not sold for commercial gain is unlikley to be something they would be bothered about.

As to the www.radiotimes.co.uk website having no connection with the BBC you may wish to check at www.internic.co.uk to whom that domain name is registered.  

It seems that BBC Worldwide do not register their own domain names.


----------



## Pete77

cwaring said:


> Maybe they just, you know, finally fixed it


Well its a bit slow to respond but now working near perfectly most of the time in the end and with no sign of the earlier 501 errors. Seems a bit of a coincidence on a Saturday if you ask me.

www.radiotimes.co.uk is a high profile and widely used website. If you are the IT Director of BBC Worldwide and now know main board directors of the BBC know your website isn't working you are going to be inclined to try to kick some ass and get the problem fixed ASAP. If it means some techie or other coming in on a Saturday then so be it. Those guys usually have nothing better to at the weekend anyway.


----------



## Pete77

cwaring said:


> ONE email to [email protected] (according to this page) or even the _official_ way to contact them, via this page would have been perfectly adequate


I did also try the second official way you mention and received this reply earlier this afternoon:-



> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]]
> Sent: 31 March 2007 12:21
> Subject: BBC Information [T2007033100D0S010Z2197450]
> 
> Thank you for your e-mail.
> 
> I understand you are experiencing problems with the radio Times website.
> 
> However, I must advise you to contact Radio Times directly with your concerns. The contact information is as follows:
> 
> By email
> [email protected]
> 
> By post
> Radio Times, 80 Wood Lane, London W12 0TT
> 
> By telephone
> 0870 608 4455 (Monday - Friday, 9:30am - 5:30pm*)
> 
> By fax
> 020 8433 3923
> 
> *Calls may be receorded.
> 
> Thank you once again for contacting the BBC with your concerns.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Gary Sullivan
> BBC Information


I then also emailed my complaint to [email protected]


----------



## Pete77

With reference to the easyjet.com website



TCM2007 said:


> Really, You check it every minute to be sure? Or are you making up facts to support your argument?


Various air travel forums I frequent suggest that www.easyjet.com is basically never out of action other than perhaps for a few minutes at 3am once in a blue moon. The same cannot be said of their customer service department which on a consistent basis almost never replies to letters and keeps you waiting 30 minutes if you telephone on their 50p per minute 09 number.


----------



## TCM2007

Pete77 said:


> Strangely it seems that BBC Worldwide do not register their own domain names.


When I license a brand name to a third party (and Radio Times pre-dates BBCW by many, many years), I always insist that domain names, registered trade marks etc are assigned to me (paid for by the licensee obviously) and I then license their use.


----------



## ColinYounger

Pete77 said:


> typically the last people checking up on these things at the weekend themselves are the IT Director and Editor of BBC Worldwide.


That's a load of bull.

Pete. Stop polluting threads and trolling. Seriously. It's getting old now.

So old, that I might need to complain to the Chief exec of the forums about you. :down:


----------



## Pete77

ColinYounger said:


> So old, that I might need to complain to the Chief exec of the forums about you. :down:


Surely that isn't the official channel for Tivo UK complaints though.  

And what makes you think he would be interested in what we Brits across the pond with our 5 year plus old Tivos get up to. 

Happy to delete any of my Off Topic posts in the thread if you will too, although the failure of the radiotimes website is somewhat on topic in the context of this module.


----------



## d33mb33

Version 1.05 of the module is available from the first post.

BIG thanks go to LJ for doing all the hard work in parsing the new format. His hard work meant that I was able to get this done this weekend.

New features / fixes include:

- Update for major change in data format
- Reworked to be compatible with TWP2
- Better time handling inc. noon / midnight times
- Added version number to both the module and menu item

We might get a few glitches with the new format in the next week or so. Please let me know of any issues as and when they occur

Cheers


----------



## mesaka

So glad to see this back - unfortunately I got this error....

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_highlights '/' ''
invalid command name "slotfree"
while executing
"slotfree [expr ($prgdate * 86400) + $prgtime] $duration $junk"
("uplevel" body line 2)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"transaction {uplevel $body}"
(procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {
set sf [slotfree [expr ($prgdate * 86400) + $prgtime] $duration $junk]
}"
(procedure "getFreeSlotInfo" line 4)
invoked from within
"getFreeSlotInfo $prgdate $prgtime $duration"
(procedure "getRecordingText" line 36)
invoked from within
"getRecordingText $showingfsid"
(procedure "writeShowsHtml" line 28)
invoked from within
"writeShowsHtml $shows $chan "
(procedure "writeHighlightsHtml" line 27)
invoked from within
"writeHighlightsHtml $chan $shows $timer"
(procedure "::action_highlights" line 49)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here-

I guess its one of the glitches promised


----------



## TCM2007

Sounds like you don't have LJ's Now Playing modules installed.


----------



## BobBlueUK

Thanks very much for the quick fix, d33mb33! :up:


----------



## Pete77

OK I have now tested the new revised Highlights module v1.05 under both Tivoweb v1.9.4 and TivoWebPlus v2.0

It seems to be working very well indeed under both Tivoweb versions and I could find only one bug which existed only under TivoWeb 1.9.4 and not under TivoWebPlus 2.0. That bug is that when selecting a Film to record from the Film listings after you have selected the film to record and it has been scheduled to record if you hit the Back button you receive a white screen and a "the page has expired" message. This happens consistently when selecting all films to record from the Films pages under TW 1.9.4 but not under TWP 2.0 This problem is not encountered when scheduling recordings from the Tv and Radio listings pages in TivoWeb 1.9.4 and I can find no problems at all under TWP 2.0 and the module aldo seems to run faster under TWP 2.0 than under TW 1.9.4

Two small suggestions for corrections/improvements on top of the above bug fix:-

1. The version number of the new module has been included in the actual Tivoweb main menu item. This goes against the general convention which is that where modules have version numbers they are shown only inside the module itself at the bottom once selected. I have no problem at all with both the version number and the author being shown in the module screen itself along with a link to the Tivocommunity discussion thread for the module.

2. Just a small request to ask if we could also be able to select only 4 Star and 5 Star or better films and/or in conjunction with only picking 4 or 5 star films if there would be any way to list the whole week of such films in one go rather than day by day? Indeed there also seems to be a case to be made to be able to view the radio and tv Highlights for the whole week on one screen too for those that want this facility, although that might well make for a very long list indeed to scroll, which could therefore possibly cause out of memory issues? However certainly asking for a listing of any 5 star films for the whole week rather than day by day seems reasonable, as it is unlikely there would be more than a handful each week.

Thanks for all your hard work in fixing this so quickly d33mb33 and for making it TivoWebPlus 2.0 compatible. As just the one module is now compatible with both TivoWeb 1.9.4 and TivoWebPlus 2.0 perhaps you could indicate what has to be done to a TivoWeb 1.9.4 module in order to also make it capable of working as the same module under TivoWebPlus 2.0?

Many thanks again for getting this invaluable module back up and running so quickly.   :up: :up: :up:


----------



## Pete77

P.S. Congratulations also to BBC Worldwide for getting the new www.radiotimes.co.uk website now working almost totally reliably. :up:

However I'm sure Carl will be quick to assure the rest of you that this rapid fix by the BBC obviously has nothing at all to do with my several emails of complaint yesterday to people at the BBC and BBC Worldwide regarding the matter.


----------



## cwaring

Well, my lack of ego certainly wouldn't let me assume that my emails _alone_ were responsible for it getting fixed at all


----------



## Pete77

cwaring said:


> Well, my lack of ego certainly wouldn't let me assume that my emails _alone_ were responsible for it getting fixed at all


David Cameron didn't get where he is today through a lack of ego.........................


----------



## Pete77

My theory that senior staff of organisations often care more about things going wrong than those who constantly take the flack from customers in customer services (from where there has not yet been a reply at Radio Times) has once again shown itself to be valid.

Below is a reply directly from Gill Hudson, Editor of Radio Times.

-----Original Message-----
From: Gill Hudson
Sent: 02 April 2007 09:30
Subject: RE: New www.radiotimes.co.uk Website is Defective

Thanks for your email. Please accept our apologies for the performance of the Radio Times site over the past few days. I can assure you that I'm not happy either!

During the relaunch we suffered a major technical problem with one of the computers that the site sits on. As you can imagine we have been working round the clock to fix the problem and have certainly made progress over the past few days, but it is not yet up to 100% capacity. Our technical team have assured me that the site will be back to running at full capacity this week. If not, they will have me to answer to!

Yours sincerely,

Gill Hudson

Gill Hudson 
Editor 
Radio Times


----------



## Pete77

I have now received this further update from the Editor of Radio Times:-

-----Original Message-----
From: Gill Hudson
Sent: 02 April 2007 13:08
Subject: further update

Hello again, 

I have asked my technical team for a more detailed breakdown of the problems currently affecting our site, and thought you might want to read this too, following your email.

The Radio Times website is load-balanced on two web servers and two application servers in order to deliver the service to the large number of users it receives. During the relaunch of the site on Wednesday we suffered a problem with one of our web servers and the java configuration in terms of how it communicates to the application servers. We have been forced to shut down the application on this one server while we fix it. This means the site is only running on one server, therefore, in times of peak traffic (especially in the early evenings), the single web server cannot cope and shuts down. It then takes us about ten minutes for our engineers to restart the service and put it live again. On average this is currently happening about three times a day, but for the majority of the time the site is fine. However, it's clearly not acceptable that it is shutting down at all.

The site was tested before launch, but this problem was completely unforeseen and could not have been anticipated. 

We now have java experts working on the problem in order to get the second server up and running and the load balance resumed. I will let you know when the problem has been fixed.

Best wishes, 

Gill Hudson 

Editor 
Radio Times


----------



## cwaring

Pete77 said:


> Gill Hudson said:
> 
> 
> 
> As you can imagine we have been working round the clock to fix the problem
Click to expand...

So much for your assumptions that _you_ were the catalyst for them fixing the site then


----------



## Pete77

cwaring said:


> So much for your assumptions that _you_ were the catalyst for them fixing the site then


We will never know. At least she, as editor, cares what the public think. :up:

No reply of course from the official Radio Times feedback email address.


----------



## cwaring

Pete77 said:


> We will never know.


But we _do_. They'd been working on it since finding the fault shortly after the new site launched last Wednesday


----------



## TCM2007

"We will never know" !!!????

I think that we can clearly see from that that it was a known problem which they were working on fixing, and nothing whatever to do with your e-mail.

It is, however, good communication to give so detailed a reply (especially as I'm sure she got someone else to write it; I have met Gill Hudson and I doubt talk of load balancing with Java comes naturally to her!).


----------



## cwaring

TCM2007 said:


> ...I doubt talk of load balancing with Java comes naturally to her!).


It doesn't come all that naturally to me either but I actually understood the explanation


----------



## Pete77

TCM2007 said:


> It is, however, good communication to give so detailed a reply (especially as I'm sure she got someone else to write it; I have met Gill Hudson and I doubt talk of load balancing with Java comes naturally to her!).


Of course I am realistic enough to know that these people often do not write their own replies on these matters but what is important is when they care enough about their public image to feel it is important to have a reply sent out under their name and a much better reply than customer services would have been capable of sending out.

And in that regard I have relatively little respect for BBC New Media supremo Ashley Highfield, who has never replied to any communication I have sent to him. The Controllers of the BBC television and radio stations show a remarkable propensity for being willing to respond to pertinent viewer and listener comments, especially Mark Damazer, Controller of BBC Radio Four. Since these replies were both on a Saturday or Sunday I have every reason to think that they were personally composed by Mr Damazer. Of course a Controller of a BBC radio or tv station is meant to pay rather closer attention to individual viewer opinions than someone on the BBC Main Executive Board.


----------



## TCM2007

How often do you e-mail them?

Actually, I'd rather not know, I think it would scare me. Literally.


----------



## Pete77

TCM2007 said:


> How often do you e-mail them?
> 
> Actually, I'd rather not know, I think it would scare me. Literally.


I think I have emailed the Controller of BBC Four and BBC Three just once and got a reply from each. I have emailed Mark Damazer (Controller of BBC Radio 4) about three times I will concede and had a reply on two of them.

I also emailed the MD of Darlow Smithson productions about their particularly gruesome Seconds From Disaster program on the Amsterdam Air Crash on National Geographic channel and received a personal reply justifying their production values. Of course a researcher may well have written that reply but at least he understood the PR value of a reply under his own name.

The point is if I feel strongly about a program emailing these senior bods seems to achieve far more than telephoning or emailing BBC Information, which merely ensures I am just one another one on the total click counter for that type of complaint in that week. And yes I do preposterously think my views count more than those of Mr and Mrs Average, who hardly every have a view on anything. I subscribe to the John Stuart Mill philosophy that everyone should have a vote but that those of us with more valuable opinions to contribute to society should have more votes.

In my experience many people who make programs actually like to know what viewers think if they feel strongly about something. It is just the large company syndrome that says those making programs should be insulated from receiving those views directly and instead only get a sanitised summary from viewer and listener enquiries.

If you think that your views are important and set about expressing them loudly then often you will be heard (as Gerry Adams and the Rev Ian Paisley will undoubtely confirm). But if you think your views are unimportant to others and keep them between you and your arm chair then no one will know about them. And we live after all in an era where the broadcasters constantly encourage the viewers to contribute their views on the programs they ware watching............


----------



## Raisltin Majere

Pete77 said:


> And yes I do preposterously think my views count more than those of Mr and Mrs Average, who hardly every have a view on anything. I subscribe to the John Stuart Mill philosophy that everyone should have a vote but that those of us with more valuable opinions to contribute to society should have more votes.


::speechless::

Except, surely, more weight should be given to the (rare) views of people"who hardly ever have a view on anything" than to the views of a person who has one on everything.


----------



## Pete77

Raisltin Majere said:


> ::speechless::
> 
> Except, surely, more weight should be given to the (rare) views of people"who hardly ever have a view on anything" than to the views of a person who has one on everything.


That doesn't seem to be how it works in life generally.


----------



## SilkMan

Pete77 said:


> And yes I do preposterously think my views count more than those of Mr and Mrs Average, who hardly every have a view on anything. I subscribe to the John Stuart Mill philosophy that everyone should have a vote but that those of us with more valuable opinions to contribute to society should have more votes.


I also have an opinion on much of what has been said, which I consider to be very valuable and in my view should count double, but to avoid offence, I think I will keep it to myself. I think I'll give my chair a good kicking instead...


----------



## Pete77

Raisltin Majere said:


> ::speechless::
> 
> Except, surely, more weight should be given to the (rare) views of people"who hardly ever have a view on anything" than to the views of a person who has one on everything.


However life in a commercial situation in a company doesn't seem to work that way does it. Those on the Board control nearly everything and have a say on everything while those packaging items up for shipping just dutifully follow instructions.

Unfortunately life just isn't fair. Survival of the fittest and all that kind of stuff.......


----------



## Raisltin Majere

Pete77 said:


> However life in a commercial situation in a company doesn't seem to work that way does it. Those on the Board control nearly everything and have a say on everything while those packaging items up for shipping just dutifully follow instructions.
> 
> Unfortunately life just isn't fair. Survival of the fittest and all that kind of stuff.......


Perhaps, but that isn't what you said. You said society.

You seem to be saying that your views should hold more weight purely because of your vexatious nature.


----------



## Pete77

Raisltin Majere said:


> You seem to be saying that your views should hold more weight purely because of your vexatious nature.


Ask Ian Paisley or Arthur Scargill.

Often those with a vexatious nature seem to have their views more widely heard.


----------



## Raisltin Majere

"the squeeky wheel gets oiled"

Doesn't mean anybody likes or respects the squeeky wheel, they just want to shut the damn thing up


----------



## bugmenever

mesaka said:


> So glad to see this back - unfortunately I got this error....
> 
> INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
> --cut here--
> action_highlights '/' ''
> 
> I guess its one of the glitches promised


It's LJ's_Utils you need installed, which you can find via google (sorry, can't post URLs)

Another vote here to shut the squeaky wheel up - I wouldn't appreciate being contacted by such a character when there's a clear process that is working for feedback. I'd hope they would think about how they would be perceived by the people they were harrasing, and the wider world...


----------



## Pete77

I find it strange that bugmenever is already so knowledgeable about LJ's various Tivoweb add ons and hacks.


----------



## ColinYounger

My turn!!! I'll beat myself up for thread drift in a moment.

My guess is that Pete hasn't had a job with responsibility and been contacted by every crank with an agenda and\or a selfish need for their own point of view to prevail to understand why 'going through the back door' should not be his preference.

That last paragraph was deliberately written in a style that is preferred by these kind of people to demonstrate that all it achieves is to annoy the recipient. The people up the ladder have a wider view of a large section of problems. Writing to them may get mixed results, but it's not in their interest - or job remit I would suggest - to get involved with single-issue views. They have to look at short to long term objectives which help everyone in their area of influence.

The correct route - which should work in a customer focused environment - is through normal points of contact. Trends can be monitored and tracked and dealt with accordingly. Perversely, contacting someone up the tree will not benefit the customer base as a whole.

Secondly, a new user's ability to read the many FAQs, posts and some such (not to mention that TCM posted the solution in this thread) points to someone we like around here as they can work stuff out for themselves - Bugmenever should be encouraged. Shame on you, Pete for not welcoming new people.


----------



## Pete77

ColinYounger said:


> Shame on you, Pete for not welcoming new people.


I always welcome genuine newbies.


----------



## ColinYounger

I'm not hiding behind another userID, if that's what you're implying. I'll happily call you a tosser under this ID if I need to.


----------



## Pete77

ColinYounger said:


> I'm not hiding behind another userID, if that's what you're implying. I'll happily call you a tosser under this ID if I need to.


I was referring to bugmenever Colin and not you.


----------



## Raisltin Majere

Pete

That's a serious accusation, the forum rules clearly state users must not use more than one account. Doing so, I believe, results in a ban.

If you have any justification for this accusation, I suggest you contact a mod and request they check the IPs of anyone against whom you are directing it. Not make groundless accusations in open forum


----------



## bugmenever

Raisltin Majere said:


> That's a serious accusation, the forum rules clearly state users must not use more than one account. Doing so, I believe, results in a ban.


Is there any banning policy in place for jumped-up idiots who are so big-headed they think people are going around breaking rules just to annoy them?
TCM's advice to mesaka was almost correct, but after following it (because I had the same problem as mesaka) I realised the problem still remained - but installing TJ's utils fixed the problem. I'm really glad I shared the solution now  Apologies for upsetting long-standing members who have been here since, er, August.


----------



## TCM2007

Welcome to the forum bugmenever.

Don't mind Pete, you get used to him. And if you ever fancy an argument to vent some stress, you always know Pete will oblige.


----------



## Pete77

Have they changed the data structure of the site again today as am now getting this when trying to run the Highlights module:-



> INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
> --cut here--
> action_highlights '/' ''
> can't read "cache_sp_key": no such variable
> while executing
> "lsearch $cache_sp_key "$seriesfsid|*""
> (procedure "isSeasonPass" line 11)
> invoked from within
> "isSeasonPass $showingfsid"
> (procedure "getRecordingText" line 22)
> invoked from within
> "getRecordingText $showingfsid"
> (procedure "writeShowsHtml" line 28)
> invoked from within
> "writeShowsHtml $shows $chan "
> (procedure "writeHighlightsHtml" line 27)
> invoked from within
> "writeHighlightsHtml $chan $shows $timer"
> (procedure "::action_highlights" line 49)
> invoked from within
> "::action_$action $chan $part $env"
> ("eval" body line 1)
> invoked from within
> "eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
> --cut here--


----------



## d33mb33

Working OK for me Pete

Can you quit TivoWeb and start it again from telnet/bash? Or just restart the box?

Looks like a similar problem to:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=324862&highlight=cache_sp_key


----------



## mesaka

bugmenever said:


> TCM's advice to mesaka was almost correct, but after following it (because I had the same problem as mesaka) I realised the problem still remained - but installing TJ's utils fixed the problem. I'm really glad I shared the solution now  Apologies for upsetting long-standing members who have been here since, er, August.


Thanks for spotting this - I just got it all back and working but it would have taken me much longer if you hadn't realised that we needed to add the utilities!


----------



## d33mb33

Sorry about the error. When I ported it to TivoWebPlus 2 I removed the check for LJ's utilities.. I just assumed everyone had them!


----------



## boringgit

I hate you - like I don't spend enough of my life watching telly!

Naah - seriously - great module - many thanks for it. Particluarly impressed by the images (photos for progs / films) - really does help.


----------



## d33mb33

Thanks. I'm glad you like it.


----------



## RichardJH

Have installed Highlights on both Tivos and working ok except on one of them when selecting Films option in highlights get the following 


> INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
> --cut here--
> action_highlights '' 'set "gtype" "film";set "gday" "00";'
> expected integer but got ""
> while executing
> "db $db openid $fsid"
> ("uplevel" body line 3)
> invoked from within
> "uplevel $body"
> invoked from within
> "transaction {uplevel $body}"
> (procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
> invoked from within
> "RetryTransaction {
> set fsid [lindex [get_fsidbyprefix "/Schedule" "$name:$today"] 0]
> set stationday [db $db openid $fsid]
> set showin..."
> (procedure "getAllFilmsFromDb" line 15)
> invoked from within
> "getAllFilmsFromDb"
> (procedure "getFilms" line 11)
> invoked from within
> "getFilms"
> (procedure "::action_highlights" line 43)
> invoked from within
> "::action_$action $chan $part $env"
> ("eval" body line 1)
> invoked from within
> "eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
> --cut here--


Have I done something wrong


----------



## d33mb33

RichardJH said:


> Have I done something wrong


I don't know.. looks like you don't have guide data for one of the channels. I can make the module a bit more resiliant to it but it doesn't appear to be a common problem. 

Try rebooting at some point and make sure that a daily call has taken place.


----------



## RichardJH

I have rebooted and have made daily call. If I use the search option with TW or TWP just for films without selecting any options I get all films listed with no problems.


----------



## terryeden

Do I need to install Slotfree? I recently upgraded to the latest version of this module and now I get the following error


Code:


INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_highlights '' 'set "gtype" "tv";set "gday" "00";'
invalid command name "slotfree"
    while executing
"slotfree [expr ($prgdate * 86400) + $prgtime] $duration $junk"
    ("uplevel" body line 3)
    invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
    invoked from within
"transaction {uplevel $body}"
    (procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
    invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {

    set sf [slotfree [expr ($prgdate * 86400) + $prgtime] $duration $junk]

  }"
    (procedure "getFreeSlotInfo" line 7)
    invoked from within
"getFreeSlotInfo $prgdate $prgtime $duration"
    (procedure "getRecordingText" line 71)
    invoked from within
"getRecordingText $showingfsid"
    (procedure "writeShowsHtml" line 55)
    invoked from within
"writeShowsHtml $shows $chan "
    (procedure "writeHighlightsHtml" line 53)
    invoked from within
"writeHighlightsHtml $chan $shows $timer"
    (procedure "::action_highlights" line 97)
    invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
    ("eval" body line 1)
    invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--


----------



## TCM2007

You need LJ's utilities installed.


----------



## d33mb33

terryeden said:


> Do I need to install Slotfree? I recently upgraded to the latest version of this module and now I get the following error


Yes you do.. sorry, I removed the check in the last version.

The next version will have this check put back in place (so slotfree doesn't need to be installed) along with another feature thought up by ColinYounger..


----------



## Pete77

d33mb33 said:


> The next version will have this check put back in place (so slotfree doesn't need to be installed) along with another feature thought up by ColinYounger..


And what is that cunning new feature or are you going to keep us in suspense until you release the new version of the module.


----------



## terryeden

To save anyone else Googling - the utils are available from http://www.ljay.org.uk/tivoweb/lj_utils.itcl

Cheers guys, all working now!


----------



## d33mb33

V1.06 of the module is now available from the first post. This release allows you to view and record the DigiGuide TV highlights aswell as the RadioTimes. Please direct any thanks to ColinYounger who came up with the idea and original source for the enhancement.

# 1.04 25/03/07 d33mb33 - Reworked to be compatible with TWP2
# 1.05 01/04/07 d33mb33 - Update for major change in data format (thanks LJ)
# 1.06 29/05/07 d33mb33 - Added DigiGuide listings (thanks ColinYounger)


----------



## Pete77

d33mb33 said:


> V1.06 of the module is now available from the first post. This release allows you to view and record the DigiGuide TV highlights aswell as the RadioTimes. Please direct any thanks to ColinYounger who came up with the idea and original source for the enhancement.
> 
> # 1.04 25/03/07 d33mb33 - Reworked to be compatible with TWP2
> # 1.05 01/04/07 d33mb33 - Update for major change in data format (thanks LJ)
> # 1.06 29/05/07 d33mb33 - Added DigiGuide listings (thanks ColinYounger)


This is excellent work d33mb33.

The new module seems to work perfectly and nearly doubles up the choice (as only a few programs are the same on both sites) of interesting programs to look at.  :up: :up: :up:


----------



## BobBlueUK

A brilliant new addition, may I also add my thanks to both d33mb33 and ColinYounger. :up:

The Digiguide RSS feed for next Friday (15 Jun) isn't working for me - looks like it's due to a broken html link (stray *</a>*) in the "*Ross Kemp on Gangs*" prog. Is that a prob with the Digiguide source or Highlights' data extraction?

Other than that, great stuff!


----------



## RichardJH

Highlights has just got better. Except I am still getting the following error when I select Films on one of my Tivos.



> INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
> --cut here--
> action_highlights '' 'set "gtype" "film";set "gday" "01";'
> expected integer but got ""
> while executing
> "db $db openid $fsid"
> ("uplevel" body line 3)
> invoked from within
> "uplevel $body"
> invoked from within
> "transaction {uplevel $body}"
> (procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
> invoked from within
> "RetryTransaction {
> set fsid [lindex [get_fsidbyprefix "/Schedule" "$name:$today"] 0]
> set stationday [db $db openid $fsid]
> set showin..."
> (procedure "getAllFilmsFromDb" line 15)
> invoked from within
> "getAllFilmsFromDb"
> (procedure "getFilms" line 11)
> invoked from within
> "getFilms"
> (procedure "::action_highlights" line 43)
> invoked from within
> "::action_$action $chan $part $env"
> ("eval" body line 1)
> invoked from within
> "eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
> --cut here--


----------



## Pete77

RichardJH said:


> Highlights has just got better. Except I am still getting the following error when I select Films on one of my Tivos.


Films working perfectly here.


----------



## RichardJH

works OK on my other Tivo. The one that works is on Freeview the one with error is on Cable with full channel line-up, not sure if that has anything to do with it.

I would like to get it sorted somehow.


----------



## Pete77

RichardJH said:


> works OK on my other Tivo. The one that works is on Freeview the one with error is on Cable with full channel line-up, not sure if that has anything to do with it.
> 
> I would like to get it sorted somehow.


My Tivo has a dual source Sky Digital and Freeview set up so I doubt that is the cause of your issues.

The Highlights module currently bases its recommendations on the whole Freeview and Sky Digital programs databases and not just those I have active in Channels I Receive.

Speaking of which there is a suggestion for a a future improvement in the module by d33mb33. Namely that Highlights are only listed for programs that match with channels that are active in that user's Channels I Receive.


----------



## RichardJH

> so I doubt that is the cause of your issues


Pete you may be right but I am hoping that someone will come up with an answer to my problem. If all else fails I guess I may have to find time to remove all my recordings and do a clean re-install. I hope not


----------



## Pete77

RichardJH said:


> Pete you may be right but I am hoping that someone will come up with an answer to my problem. If all else fails I guess I may have to find time to remove all my recordings and do a clean re-install. I hope not


Would surely be easier to live without Highlights on that machine than have to do all that?


----------



## RichardJH

Yes I agree so any re-install is a long way down the list of things to do.


----------



## RichardJH

Many thanks to Dave d33mb33 for sorting out my error problem.

It turned out to be a non existent channel being selected on my channels I receive.

Thank goodness for this forum.


----------



## Blitzed

Is there any way to automatically cache the weeks highlights? So when it comes to actually looking through them its quicker?


----------



## d33mb33

Blitzed said:


> Is there any way to automatically cache the weeks highlights? So when it comes to actually looking through them its quicker?


Short answer is no.

Long answer is yes.. each page of Highlights caches when you load it the first time that day. That's why it's faster when you look at the same page again (or change the film search criteria). If you are technically minded you could set up a cron job to call each page with "wget" or something in the early hours of the morning. But before you ask, this isn't something that I can add to it automatically as it would involve editing TiVo startup files and the like.


----------



## d33mb33

Another minor update.. added Pete77's suggestion that there is an option to only see programmes that you receive. This release also addresses the perculiar problem that RichardJH was having.

# 1.05 01/04/07 d33mb33 - Update for major change in data format (thanks LJ)
# 1.06 29/05/07 d33mb33 - Added DigiGuide listings (thanks ColinYounger)
# 1.07 12/06/07 d33mb33 - Added "Received Channel" only option


----------



## Pete77

d33mb33 said:


> Another minor update.. added Pete77's suggestion that there is an option to only see programmes that you receive. This release also addresses the perculiar problem that RichardJH was having.
> 
> # 1.05 01/04/07 d33mb33 - Update for major change in data format (thanks LJ)
> # 1.06 29/05/07 d33mb33 - Added DigiGuide listings (thanks ColinYounger)
> # 1.07 12/06/07 d33mb33 - Added "Received Channel" only option


Thanks for the enhancements d33mb33. Restricting the listings to only "Channels I Receive" is especially welcome for us Freesatters and Freeviewers and also for the Films listings (where the listings can get truly out of hand).

Speaking of the Films listings further enhancements I have thought of, and that should be possible, are to be able to save your own personal default options for the number of stars and year range of films that you are looking for plus also to be able to filter films of only four stars or better or five stars or better. Indeed if four star and especially five star or better film selection criteria was used the right way then one might also want to search for only 4 star or better or 5 star or better films across the whole week rather than just one day (given that there are so comparatively few 5 star films in any particular week).

The recent modifications for Channels I Receive seem to work absolutely fine, based on my so far somewhat limited testing.


----------



## d33mb33

The film classifications are (weirdly enough) ranked one to four stars with four being the highest possible ranking. I could add a "four star only" option easily enough but I think then most days wouldn't have any films!

It would be nice to be able to search films for the whole week but I think that it will just ask a little bit too much from our TiVos. Highlights takes about 10-15 seconds to render a single day of films so a whole week would be well above a minute. I could code another little process to do this offline but it would involve people editing their startup files and I'd rather not get into support for this. Plus, I think the simplicity of the current module is one of it's best features.

In regard to saving the film criteria, once you set the criteria, Highlights persists this from day to day, so you only have to set it once per session so to speak.


----------



## d33mb33

V1.07 had some crappy time handling code so I've uploaded a (slightly) better version for V1.08

# 1.06 29/05/07 d33mb33 - Added DigiGuide listings (thanks ColinYounger)
# 1.07 12/06/07 d33mb33 - Added "Received Channel" only option
# 1.08 22/06/07 d33mb33 - Minor error handling fixes


----------



## Pete77

It just keeps getting better d33mb33. If only all our module developers were this assiduous in maintaining their creations.........................


----------



## TCM2007

Just downloaded the latest version; this is a very slick module!


----------



## TCM2007

Anyone know how to put a password into Bloglines or a similar RSS reader so I can access the Highlight RSS externally?


----------



## realbigmike

I have a US tivo with TWP 2.0. I installed the highlights module and also the LJ utils. I have a problem almost identical to post #125 (i cannot post links yet) in this thread but slightly different. So I tried doing a daily call-in (as recommended to fix the problem) and after it indexed I get the same error. Am I missing something simple, I do need some sleep  I have rebooted my tivo a few times and still nothing.

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_highlights '' ''
expected integer but got ""
while executing
"db $db openid $fsid"
("uplevel" body line 3)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"transaction {uplevel $body}"
(procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {
set fsid [lindex [get_fsidbyprefix "/Schedule" "$prgstation:$prgdate"] 0]
set stationday [db $db openid $fsid]
set showings [dbobj ..."
(procedure "getShowingByStationAndTime" line 6)
invoked from within
"getShowingByStationAndTime [lindex $tivotime 0] [lindex $tivotime 1] $prgstation"
(procedure "matchTiVoShowings" line 25)
invoked from within
"matchTiVoShowings $shows"
(procedure "getShows" line 15)
invoked from within
"getShows"
(procedure "MOD::action_highlights" line 41)
invoked from within
"$cmd $p1 $p2 $p3"
(procedure "do_action" line 19)
invoked from within
"do_action $action $chan $part $env 1"
--cut here--


----------



## BobBlueUK

The *"RadioTimes TV"* and *"RadioTimes Radio"* elements of Highlights have stopped working for me, although the *"Films"* and *"DigiGuide TV"* parts continue to work fine. Have tried clearing the cache but that didn't help.

Am I the only one experiencing problems, or have the Radio Times made some changes on their website which are interfering with Highlights' operation?

Oh, and while I'm here - *Happy Xmas* to one and all, esp *d33mb33* for this great module!


----------



## Pete77

BobBlueUK said:


> Am I the only one experiencing problems, or have the Radio Times made some changes on their website which are interfering with Highlights' operation?


I have just checked and I am experiencing the same symptoms as you.

Namely Films and Digiguide work fine in Highlights but no luck at all with getting any listing for Radio Times Tv or Radio Times Radio. So it looks like the Radio Times have indeed changed the format of their website once again.

Hopefully d33mb33 will be able to respond to this challenge in due course.


----------



## Raisltin Majere

Pete77 said:


> So it looks like the Radio Times have indeed changed the format of their website once again.


I can't get highlights from today or tomorrow, after that it's fine.


----------



## Raisltin Majere

Scrap that, was wrong.

I tried visiting the IP address in the module and there was a message that it is unavailable.

So I changed the IP address in the module to 78.136.19.14, did a quick reload of tivoweb, cleared the cached shows and it seems to be okay again.


----------



## d33mb33

Yeah, looks like RadioTimes have changed their IP address. I have updated the module (on the first post). Can someone test that this has fixed it? I'm at work at the moment so can't.

Oh.. and Happy Christmas everyone


----------



## RichardJH

> Can someone test that this has fixed it?


Works fine on both my Tivos using TW 1.9.4 and TWP 2.0.

The only oddity is that I get no info for Today in Radio Times TV option


----------



## Raisltin Majere

Have you tried clearing the cached show in options?


----------



## RichardJH

Thats done it. Thanks:up::up:


----------



## BobBlueUK

Thanks for the speedy resolution guys, working great again now...


----------



## Dicko

Hi there,

Just upgraded to V1.09 to get Radio Times working again but now when I click on the Films option I get the following error:



Code:


INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_highlights '' 'set "gtype" "film";set "gday" "00";'
no such object: {CONFLICT err=0x00030007}
    while executing
"dbobj $program get Genre"
    ("foreach" body line 3)
    invoked from within
"foreach showing $showings {
        set program [dbobj $showing get Program]
        set genres [dbobj $program get Genre]
        
        # Ignore p..."
    ("uplevel" body line 8)
    invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
    invoked from within
"transaction {uplevel $body}"
    (procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
    invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {
      set fsid [lindex [get_fsidbyprefix "/Schedule" "$name:$today"] 0]
      # On some TiVos (RichardJH) fsid is "" so we have to ..."
    (procedure "getAllFilmsFromDb" line 15)
    invoked from within
"getAllFilmsFromDb"
    (procedure "getFilms" line 11)
    invoked from within
"getFilms"
    (procedure "::action_highlights" line 43)
    invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
    ("eval" body line 1)
    invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--

Any ideas?

Richard


----------



## Dicko

Hmm, seems my Tivo just needed a reboot... Working fine now.

Richar


----------



## d33mb33

Dicko said:


> {CONFLICT err=0x00030007}


Exit TivoWeb and restart it again. This has happened before.


----------



## laurence

I've never really bothered with modules. But I thought I'd give this one a go. Wow! Brilliant module, thanks! 
What other modules am I missing out on?


----------



## mikerr

one or two tivoweb modules...


----------



## laurence

mikerr said:


> one or two tivoweb modules...


Thanks Mikerr,
This looks fun.... So much for getting any jobs done this weekend!


----------



## mesaka

My version has stopped working today for both Radio times and Digiguide. The films section works though. Is this the same for others or do I need to investigate my set-up further?

Thanks


----------



## andonevris

Same here!


----------



## mesaka

I guess its changes in the ip addresses then. Hopefully, d33mb33 will be around soon to help. I'd have a go myself but I have no idea about tcl.


----------



## d33mb33

My TiVo is dead at the moment.. 
Hopefully, I'll get enough time this weekend to repair it and fix whatever's been changed with Highlights.

Unless some kind soul can fix it first..


----------



## crozati

It looks like the radio times web site doesn't like the incorrect Host:
location in the http request header. Changing the line

puts $web "Host: 212.58.235.206"

to 

puts $web "Host: www.radiotimes.com"

in highlights.itcl worked for me for Radio Times (after a 
tivoweb reload and clear cache). Caveat emptor.


----------



## RichardJH

Well done just altered my highlights.itcl and it works fine.
NOW how do we get the digiguide option to work as well.
I tried changing the appropriate line relevant to digiguide to
puts $web "Host: www.digiguide.com" but that didn't work.


----------



## andonevris

Thanks Crozati, worked a treat!


----------



## martink0646

Great thanks.


----------



## andonevris

OK got digiguide working now:

you need to change set web [socket 83.170.72.151 80]

to set web [socket 89.234.33.26 80]

and change puts $web "Host: 83.170.72.151"

to puts $web "Host: library.digiguide.com"

reload tivoweb
clear cache


----------



## crozati

Thanks, andonevris: works for me too.


----------



## mesaka

Thanks - that works here.

To aid everyone else I have attached the file in this message. If it is OK with d33mb33 then he can add it to the 1st post.


----------



## Pete77

andonevris said:


> you need to change set web [socket 83.170.72.151 80]
> 
> to set web [socket 89.234.33.26 80]
> 
> and change puts $web "Host: 83.170.72.151"
> 
> to puts $web "Host: library.digiguide.com"


Is there any way to also change "puts $web" to use the domain name instead of the IP address to avoid these kind of problems in future when they change the physical IP address of the server they are using?


----------



## Raisltin Majere

I would guess not, as I don't think TiVo can resolve domain names.


----------



## Pete77

Raisltin Majere said:


> I would guess not, as I don't think TiVo can resolve domain names.


Then how does it cope with:-

puts $web "Host: www.radiotimes.com"

and

puts $web "Host: library.digiguide.com"

or is puts $web different from "set web" in that the former can resolve domain names and the latter cannot? What about "set $web" - would that work as an alternative to using the IP address?


----------



## Raisltin Majere

As we are all aware, I;m no expert.

But it looks to me like it is accessing the site via the IP address and is sending the domain name to the page - "puts", maybe as a referrer or something seems to be in the header I think? I really don;t know, but I am reasonably confident it is not using the domain name to actually connect to the site (or whatever the technical term would be)


----------



## Raisltin Majere

set assigns a value to a variable, puts is like "print"

so if you had set web <ipaddress>

the output of

puts "$web www.domain.com"

would be

<ipaddress> www.domain.com

(I think)


----------



## crozati

The Host: string is sent to the web server as part of
the http request. So any domain name lookup 
based on the Host: string is done by the webserver, 
not the TiVo. What seems to have changed is that the
RadioTimes and digiguide web servers now pay 
attention to the content of this - presumably
they didn't before as the Host: string wasn't right, but it
worked anyway.

There's a bit more on why the Host: is there at all in
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HTTP . It can be useful if
multiple web sites (domain names) are served from
the same IP address.


----------



## d33mb33

mesaka said:


> If it is OK with d33mb33 then he can add it to the 1st post.


Well done chaps.. First post and version number updated.
Good bit of diagnosis on the host header Crozati :up:
And well done for getting Digiguide working too Andronevis :up:


----------



## jimwitt

Highlights has worked very well for some time, but now shows:

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_highlights '/' ''
couldn't open socket: network is unreachable
while executing
"socket 78.136.19.14 80"
(procedure "getRTShowsFromWeb" line 5)
invoked from within
"getRTShowsFromWeb "/${gtype}highlights/""
(procedure "getShows" line 11)
invoked from within
"getShows"
 (procedure "::action_highlights" line 41)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--

I have downloaded the latest version of highlights, and done a full restart but still doesn't work. Any ideas what might have happened to stop it working?


----------



## d33mb33

jimwitt said:


> network is unreachable


Have you changed anything on your network configuration?
Are you using the network for daily calls? (If you misconfigure TiVo to dialup for daily calls then you get this error..)


----------



## jimwitt

d33mb33 said:


> Have you changed anything on your network configuration?
> Are you using the network for daily calls? (If you misconfigure TiVo to dialup for daily calls then you get this error..)


Thanks. That could be it. I changed my Tivo back to dialup because of unreliable daily connections over my wireless connection.

Does Highlights require the network for daily calls?


----------



## d33mb33

jimwitt said:


> Does Highlights require the network for daily calls?


Yes, it needs the network configuration to route through the NIC when it gets the list of shows from RT and DigiGuide.


----------



## jimwitt

d33mb33 said:


> Yes, it needs the network configuration to route through the NIC when it gets the list of shows from RT and DigiGuide.


That makes sense. Unfortunately, I may have to give up with this module, as I keep getting "service not available" when I use network connection! I can't work out why this is as I can talk to the Tivo from my wireless connection.


----------



## AMc

IIRC changing from dialup to network can reset the default gateway that Tivo uses.
If you changed it from the default then you may have internal connectivity but when Tivo tries to talk to the internet it tries to connect through an non-existant gateway and fails.
Try pinging a known internal and then external IP address then check nic_config_tivo.

Type carefully in nic_config_tivo as the IP and subnet can auto return at the end of a 3 figure entry which lost me my Tivo from the LAN once!


----------



## jimwitt

AMc said:


> IIRC changing from dialup to network can reset the default gateway that Tivo uses.
> If you changed it from the default then you may have internal connectivity but when Tivo tries to talk to the internet it tries to connect through an non-existant gateway and fails.
> Try pinging a known internal and then external IP address then check nic_config_tivo.
> 
> Type carefully in nic_config_tivo as the IP and subnet can auto return at the end of a 3 figure entry which lost me my Tivo from the LAN once!


Thanks for that. You were right - The gateway address had changed when I reverted back from dial-up to network. It works OK now.


----------



## AMc

Glad you got sorted!


----------



## Pete77

I recently had cause to reinstall both Tivoweb 1.9.4 and TivoWebPlus 2.1 on my Tivo following a /var/hack/wipeout after having managed to avoid one of those for three and a half years since my hard drive upgrade and Cachecard install.

In the course of this I also discovered that TivoWebPlus is a lot more stable and fully featured than any previous version of TivoWebPlus (including TivoWebPlus 2.0 which was rather bug ridden) and nearly worth considering abandoning Tivoweb 1.9.4 for. However TivoWebPlus 2.1 does not support the OzTivo Yahoo Widget and some of Ljay's UI extensions (Search by Advisory Codes or editing thumbs for all series stored on your Tivo) and also Mikerr's enhanced Now Playing module. But it does seem a very stable and fast version of the Tivoweb project.

Combing back to the Highlights module a little while ago d33mb33 updated it to be compatible with TivoWebPlus 2.0, although said he hadn't fully tested it with it as he didn't use TivoWebPlus 2.0 himself.

Whilst TivoWebPlus 2.1 pretends it must also have modules written exclusively for it I have found that the version of Highlights that is compatible with TivoWebPlus 2.0 (the latest version of the module) also works perfectly under TivoWebPlus if you are prepared to make the following very small modification to the module as follows:-

1. Open the itcl file on the Tivo with a Linux text editor such as joe

2. Add the following line to the top of the module



> variable compat 2.1.b3


3. Save and close the file.

4. Do a full reload of TivoWebPlus 2.1

The module is now ready to run and seems to work perfectly under TivoWebPlus 2.1 except for the Films section. This still works but seems to impose some intense load on the CPU of the computer as the fan runs all the time until you exit the films section of the module. To be honest this may also happen under Tivoweb 1.9.4 with the films section of the module.

Highlights seems to me to actually run faster under TivoWebPlus 2.1 than under Tivoweb 1.9.4 unless it is my imagination. So some of you who use TivoWebPlus 2.1 may want to give this a try with a version of highlights.itcl edited as shown above.


----------



## gyre

I'm not seeing the icon that shows how many slots are currently occupied next to the series link url.

Have I borked something, or is www.tivohilights.com having problems?

Thanks.

-- gyre --


----------



## d33mb33

Hi Gyre. Yes unfortunately I no longer run the tivohighlights server so need some alternate hosting space for some of the images. As soon as I get something arranged I will update the module.

Good to know there are still some people using this module. I retired my TiVo over a year ago now so no longer use it myself.


----------



## Pete77

d33mb33 said:


> Good to know there are still some people using this module.


But of course. So long as people continue to use their Tivo and Tivoweb or TivoWebPlus then they will continue to use Highlights. Some of us are only vulnerable to the lure of technology that provides the greatest possible control over what we watch rather than giving us the ultimate visual quality in which to watch it.

I think there is probably a high correlation between those of us still using their Tivos and those of us who did not acquire them until late 2002 onwards when they were sold off at bargain prices. That is we are more budget conscious Tivo customers and the costs of upgrading television and tv recording hardware for the small benefit of HD viewing of some programs are still substantial. Also if you object to paying a Sky/Virgin sub then the amount of FTA HD content is still rather limited and so the case for upgrading to HD compatibility much reduced. Also nearly all other replacements for Tivo actually seem to have inferior program selection and manipulation functionality. I believe even Windows MCE only has a one week EPG instead of an up to three weeks one as Tivo does?



> I retired my TiVo over a year ago now so no longer use it myself.


So what do you now record your television on and how have you replaced the functionality of Highlights program selection on that equipment?

Thanks for the great module by the way. Its really appreciated that you plan to now host the server elsewhere.:up:


----------



## gyre

d33mb33 said:


> Hi Gyre. Yes unfortunately I no longer run the tivohighlights server so need some alternate hosting space for some of the images. As soon as I get something arranged I will update the module.
> 
> Good to know there are still some people using this module. I retired my TiVo over a year ago now so no longer use it myself.


I find this module incredibly useful. I've got sky+ downstairs for the kids as of today (can't say no to a free box, free dish and free install), but have moved my tivo and a freeview box upstairs which I continue to use this module on for my own benefit.

The icons you use for showing the slots free on a recording I do actually have on the tivo itself... I think I installed one of lj's funky modules which provides them.

-- gyre --


----------



## Pete77

gyre said:


> The icons you use for showing the slots free on a recording I do actually have on the tivo itself... I think I installed one of lj's funky modules which provides them.


Yes I also have LJ's enhanced utilities although something seems to have gone wrong somewhere as my httpd log (which records external access attempts over the web through my Cachecard) that is part of them no longer seems to work but I can't pinpoint why.

I also find this module incredibly useful although I only use it once every few weeks to track down new series that have started that I am unaware of.


----------



## BobBlueUK

d33mb33 said:


> Hi Gyre. Yes unfortunately I no longer run the tivohighlights server so need some alternate hosting space for some of the images. As soon as I get something arranged I will update the module.
> 
> Good to know there are still some people using this module.


Another long-term, happy Highlights user here. Thanks for continuing to look after the module even after you've moved on from TiVo's pastures, much appreciated! :up:

Hopefully a new UK model will lure you back to the TiVo fold some day...


----------



## d33mb33

Pete77 said:


> So what do you now record your television on and how have you replaced the functionality of Highlights program selection on that equipment?


Hi Pete. I'm using Windows MCE with two Xbox 360 extenders. My main reason for moving was picture quality.. the analog TiVo signal just doesn't look good enough on a 40"+ LCD. I can now feed it a 1080p signal from MCE and my graphics card upscales everything to this resolution. I also have it running twin tuners so conflicts etc aren't a problem anymore.

However MCE has it's own pains. It needs at least weekly maintenance to keep it running properly and lacks some of the excellent TiVo functionality such as suggestions. I haven't got a replacement for Highlights but there is scope to develop one through the MCE plugins framework.

If TiVo were to produce a HD model with twin tuners then I would be back in a flash despite my heavy investment in Microsoft.


----------



## Pete77

d33mb33 said:


> Hi Pete. I'm using Windows MCE with two Xbox 360 extenders. My main reason for moving was picture quality.. the analog TiVo signal just doesn't look good enough on a 40"+ LCD. I can now feed it a 1080p signal from MCE and my graphics card upscales everything to this resolution. I also have it running twin tuners so conflicts etc aren't a problem anymore.


Ok so this sounds to me like a Freeview setup (unless it is a twin digital satellite tuner Freesat one). But surely if ultimate picture quality was your goal then either Sky HD or Freesat would have been the way to go for now rather than MCE and Freeview? Obviously HD is coming to DTT though in due course, subject to the purchase of new hardware.



> However MCE has it's own pains. It needs at least weekly maintenance to keep it running properly and lacks some of the excellent TiVo functionality such as suggestions.


So precisely as I feared then. Whereas apart from the minor annoyance of losing Suggestions for a few months before they returned (no other platform has them anyway) and the recent short term hassle caused by Sky's unannounced implementation of Auto Standby my Tivo box can run for months at a time with no maintenance required (especially if one avoids the over zealous use of Keep Until I Delete).

I will go to HD in the end but as one not prepared to pay a long term subscription to the Murdoch empire I do not feel the rather small quantity of FTA HD programming now available on BBC HD and ITV HD (but notably still not on C4 HD) justifies the loss of Tivo functionality.

My sister has just got Sky HD (the single tuner problem was always a killer with her ever getting Tivo in a multi person household with two children) and whilst I could notice extra detail in the pictures on BBC HD (especially Jonathan Ross show which must be using some of the latest and most expensive HD filming equipment) and National Geographic HD it was only at a certain distance from the screen and full on to the screen that it was really noticeable and it was a very small improvement in the viewing experience indeed compared to the massive uplift that occurred in our family home in about 1971 when my parents first got a colour tv to replace the black and white 425 line set. There was also a movie showing on C4 HD that was clearly upscaled rather than being filmed in HD and I must say that was distinctly underwhelming. Of course my sister only has a two year old 32" LCD Panasonic widescreen and no doubt things would have been more impressive on the latest 50" Panasonic Plasma.

But to go the HD route now I have to spend well over £1,000 and lose Tivo functionality only to find the goal posts on HD will shift quite a lot again in the next year or two.

Ultimately I suppose there is quite a difference in viewpoint between those here who got Tivo on Day one regardless of the high cost (the ultimate early adopters) and those of us who got it a couple of years later when big price reductions made it a more affordable form of technology.........


----------



## d33mb33

Pete77 said:


> Ok so this sounds to me like a Freeview setup (unless it is a twin digital satellite tuner Freesat one). But surely if ultimate picture quality was your goal then either Sky HD or Freesat would have been the way to go for now rather than MCE and Freeview? Obviously HD is coming to DTT though in due course, subject to the purchase of new hardware.


Yes, I am using dual freeview and the upscaled picture on channels that get decent bandwidth (e.g. BBC1) is far better than I ever got from my TiVo (with Mode 0). Remember that my MCE box is able to record the actual digital signal and not go through a digital -> analogue -> digital conversion like TiVo. Also there is a huge array of HD content available online that my MCE box can download and make available via the UI.



Pete77 said:


> So precisely as I feared then. Whereas apart from the minor annoyance of losing Suggestions for a few months before they returned (no other platform has them anyway) and the recent short term hassle caused by Sky's unannounced implementation of Auto Standby my Tivo box can run for months at a time with no maintenance required (especially if one avoids the over zealous use of Keep Until I Delete).


Yes, this is one thing I really miss about TiVo. The other half picked TiVo up instantly and I rarely got phone calls saying that xyz hasn't recorded. MCE on the other hand gets it right more often then not but we will generally have an "incident" once a week or so where something will go awry.



Pete77 said:


> But to go the HD route now I have to spend well over £1,000 and lose Tivo functionality only to find the goal posts on HD will shift quite a lot again in the next year or two.


You say that the goal posts will shift over the next year or two but I disagree. I purposely held back from HD whilst the 720p/1080p confusion sorted itself out and the HD-DVD/BluRay battle reached a conclusion. But I think now is a good time to move. The standards are set and prices are falling fast. Over Christmas, a Sony 40" LCD could be had with a BluRay player for less than £700. I paid double that just for a TV 18 months ago. The only new hardware I think I'll need to buy over the next two years will be a Freeview HD card.


----------



## cashew1970

Hi.... anither happy user here..... but would love to have the images back that were hosted on www.tivohilights.com

Cheers
Martin


----------



## d33mb33

Hi all. New release available from the first post. I have moved images to a different web host. Many thanks to gyre for giving it a once over.

# 1.09 24/12/07 d33mb33 - Changed RadioTimes IP address
# 1.10 29/03/08 d33mb33 - Fixed HTTP HOST header and DigiGuide IP address (thanks Crozati) 
# 1.11 15/02/09 d33mb33 - Changed image host and url. Disabled image upload


----------



## Tintop2K

Thanks for updating this. It's the most useful module I've got in my Tivo Web


----------



## Pete77

The new version works fine under Tivoweb v1.9.4 on my Tivo but the slot free icons do not appear under TivoWebPlus v2.0.1 ("variable compat 2.1.b3" needs to be added to the top line of the module file for it to work at all) although the module otherwise works fine and graphics appear and programs can be selected to record.

I don't know exactly what works differently about icon presentation in TivoWebPlus v2.0.1


----------



## d33mb33

What image/s is it looking for Pete?
You should be able to right click the link and get properties


----------



## cashew1970

Fantastic... thanks for your continued support guys


----------



## Pete77

d33mb33 said:


> What image/s is it looking for Pete?
> You should be able to right click the link and get properties


The "Episode Link" for today's Eastenders in the Radio Times tv section points to:-

http://192.168.0.4:443/showing/3729344/138

The slot free icon link just doesn't seem to be shown at all under TivoWebPlus 2.1.0 I suppose that could be because I don't have the relative images in the images sub-directory of TivoWebPlus 2?


----------



## d33mb33

TivoWebPlus uses it's own images. If they are missing on your TiVo then that explains it. In my last post I meant the image link (sorry) which is probably showing as a red x or something.


----------



## Pete77

d33mb33 said:


> TivoWebPlus uses it's own images. If they are missing on your TiVo then that explains it. In my last post I meant the image link (sorry) which is probably showing as a red x or something.


There is no red x etc, there is just no sign of the button images or any links to them at all.

I tried uploading what seemed to be the missing button images from my TivoWeb images directory to the TivoWebPlus images directory and fully restarted it but unfortunately it didn't help.


----------



## lucy_t

Thanks for this module, running in 1.9.4 but the latest version of tivowebplus does not want to play so I won't use it


----------



## Pete77

lucy_t said:


> Thanks for this module, running in 1.9.4 but the latest version of tivowebplus does not want to play so I won't use it


Just edit the copy of highlights.itcl that you put in the /var/hack/TivoWebPlus/modules directory with joe or a similar Linux text file editor and add the statement *variable compat "2.1.b.3"* to the top of the file (without any # in front of it) and the module now works fine in TivoWebPlus 2.1.0 other than that it does not display the Slot Free pie chart type icons (not necessary to successfully set recordings).


----------



## lucy_t

Thanks for your advice, had a go but no joy...

Made the change in highlights.itcl in location /var/hack/TivoWebPlus/modules:

# 1.11 15/02/09 d33mb33 - Changed image host and url. Disabled image upload

################################################################
# GENERAL PROCS
################################################################
variable compat "2.1.b.3"

but get the following feedback launching tivoweb console...

Using data dir /var/hack/TivoWebPlus/
Starting TWP pid=394
------============------ Loading ------============------
TivoWebPlus - v2.1.b3 2.1.b3 (oztivo-090121)
The program comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.
This program is licensed under the GPL.
See the 'docs/copyright' and 'docs/index.html' files for copyright and credit information.
Loading libs...
btutils,html,http,index,rec,sendkey,sendkeyavail=1
timezone,ui,util,TimeZone: GB
-running init_channelList--- completed in 1 seconds
-running init_logoindex--- completed in 0 seconds
-running init_sp_cache--- completed in 0 seconds

Loading modules...ChannelMap,backup,channelgrid,channelprefs,chanpref,confirm,confresManual,extract,folders,gallery,gdchecker,higuide,info,livetv,logos,logs,mail,manrec,menus,mfsbrowser,netconfig,norerecord,phone,preferences,reorder,resources,rowformat,rss,screen,screentext,search,sysadmin,theme,thumbs,todo_old,todofeed,ui_channel,ui_compat,ui_deletedshows,ui_history,ui_listings,ui_nowshowing,ui_record,ui_search,ui_season_pass,ui_series,ui_showing,ui_todo,update,webremote,whatson,wishlists,
--Warning: The following modules are incompatible with this version of TWP
highlights,
--Info: The following modules won't be loaded, they may be disabled or rely on an unavailable feature (e.g. events or sendkey)
cidrss,cvsupdate,folderize,merge,mrv,

- [23/Feb/2009:19:09:35] saving module.cache
Building menus...
Loading completed in 10 seconds
Attempting to open port 80
Accepting Connections
- [23/Feb/2009:19:09:35] saving dyncfg.cfg
Preload Favs done

What have I screwed up?

L


----------



## Pete77

lucy_t said:


> What have I screwed up?


You didn't make the additional statement the first line in the itcl file. It has to be the first line and not several lines down after other text.

Also can I presume you edited it using a Linix file editor such as Joe (on the Tivo) or Programmer's File Editor (on your PC) and not using Notepad?


----------



## lucy_t

pushed the line up to the top and I did use gedit on Ubuntu to edit the file not joe, will that be a prob as it's not working, getting 404 error but the module does appear in the header of TWP?

L


----------



## Pete77

Sorry my mistake.

The phrase should be *variable compat "2.1.b3"*

That is including the quote marks shown and with no stop between the b and the 3


----------



## Pete77

Did you also see all the various hacks and add ons for Tivoweb that I listed in response to your post in the other thread at:-

www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=7089510#post7089510


----------



## lucy_t

Super, I now get the first page and can pass episode links through sucess fully. The only tinsy wincy prob is I can't load any other page. I keep getting:

-------INTERNAL SERVER ERROR------ --cut here--action:highlights, path:, env:gtype tv gday 01, code:'NONE'
invalid command name "gtype"
while executing
"gtype tv gday 01"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from: "eval $env"
(procedure "MOD::action_highlights" line 21)
invoked from: "$cmd $chan $path $env"
--cut here--


----------



## Pete77

lucy_t said:


> Super, I now get the first page and can pass episode links through sucess fully. The only tinsy wincy prob is I can't load any other page. I keep getting:
> 
> -------INTERNAL SERVER ERROR------ --cut here--action:highlights, path:, env:gtype tv gday 01, code:'NONE'
> invalid command name "gtype"
> while executing
> "gtype tv gday 01"
> ("eval" body line 1)
> invoked from: "eval $env"
> (procedure "MOD::action_highlights" line 21)
> invoked from: "$cmd $chan $path $env"
> --cut here--


Have you done a Full Reload of TivoWebPlus since editing the module though?

If that doesn't work try a full reboot of the Tivo as both Tivoweb 1.9.4 and TivoWebPlus 2.0.1 do tend to mess up until after a full reboot if they have an error condition.


----------



## lucy_t

will do and thanks for the other post and your time and help, AGAIN!!!

plenty to do so i'll be back later.

L


----------



## d33mb33

Unfortunately all good things come to an end and I have sold my TiVo to a fellow forum member. This means that I am unable to support the Highlights module going forward.

Thanks to all those who have contributed changes, fixes and suggestions over the last few years. I got some good use out of the module and I hope you did too.

If any able programmer/hacker wants to take responsibility for maintaining the code then I would be happy to keep this thread alive and post revisions to the module on the first page of the thread.


----------



## Pete77

d33mb33 said:


> If any able programmer/hacker wants to take responsibility for maintaining the code then I would be happy to keep this thread alive and post revisions to the module on the first page of the thread.


If any able TCL hacker is able to make any necessary revisions to the module as and when Digiguide or Radio Times change the format or the IP addresses of their pages then I for one would certainly appreciate it.

Are there any such persons who are subscribed to this thread and still using this module?


----------



## cwaring

I presume that would come under the banner of "maintaining the code", Pete. So a complete waste of a post there the; just to put your two-penneth in


----------



## Pete77

Digiguide Tv no longer seems to work, even though the Radio Times stuff is still working fine.

Does anyone have any suggestions on the likely causes here?


----------



## Rob Randall

The IP address for library.digiguide.com has changed. You need to edit highlights.itcl and change this line



Code:


set web [socket 89.234.33.26 80]

to



Code:


set web [socket 83.170.96.223 80]

It's now working on mine after this change.


----------



## Pete77

Rob Randall said:


> You need to edit highlights.itcl and change this line
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> set web [socket 89.234.33.26 80]
> 
> to
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> set web [socket 83.170.96.223 80]
> 
> It's now working on mine after this change.


Thanks Rob. I don't suppose there is any chance that d33mb33 could update the itcl in the first post to take this very simple change on board. Alternatively could ozsat edit the thread so that the first post belongs to someone who still uses the module and who is therefore willing to update the itcl so far as it is within the capabilities of themselves and/or any other participants in the thread who also still use the module?


----------



## d33mb33

Updated


----------



## Pete77

d33mb33 said:


> Updated


Thanks very much d33mb33.

I hope you are still enjoying your tv watching in your now Tivoless world.


----------



## Typh-X

Just installed this module but I'm having trouble with joint BBC1 and BBC HD listsings

If its BBC1 only its fine as it seems to map to BBC1SE no problem, or if it's joint BBC2 and BBC HD, again its fine as it finds listing on BBC2. So I'm guessing the fact that it needs to map BBC 1 to BBC1SE on Virgin is how it becomes confused.

I tried adding

if {[string first "BBCHD" $channel] == 0} { return [list $channel "BBC1SE"] }

to the hardcoded section both with BBC HD and BBCHD to no avail, again I'm guessing that the earlier bbc format change is effecting things

exampled here - (not enough posts to embed) www[dot]typhoid-x.co.uk/examplehighlights.jpg


----------



## Raisltin Majere

lucy_t said:


> Super, I now get the first page and can pass episode links through sucess fully. The only tinsy wincy prob is I can't load any other page. I keep getting:
> 
> -------INTERNAL SERVER ERROR------ --cut here--action:highlights, path:, env:gtype tv gday 01, code:'NONE'
> invalid command name "gtype"
> while executing
> "gtype tv gday 01"
> ("eval" body line 1)
> invoked from: "eval $env"
> (procedure "MOD::action_highlights" line 21)
> invoked from: "$cmd $chan $path $env"
> --cut here--


Me too, did you fix it Lucy?


----------



## Pete77

I notice a lot of the links to the Tivoweb pages for the Digiguide Tv part of the module no longer seem to work. The Radio Times Tv section is better but there are still some broken links. Does anyone here have the know how to fix this?


----------



## lloyd

Hi

I've just reinstalled the latest version of this, having not used it for a long time. However I seem to have two issues:

1. I keep getting 'Stack Overflow at Line 0' error messages, usually when searching films.

2. The site where the images are usually hosted seems to be unavailable (http://d33mb33.webng.com). Does anyone have the images or an alternative site?

Thanks


----------



## lloyd

After writing my last post I found another problem. For programs starting on the hour the module could not parse the time. I have sorted this out (I think, only minimal testing so far) - I could post my code changes if there is interest.

Going back to ny previous errors, I think both could be related to the missing image server. Does anyone know the status of this? I know it supplied both the icon images and the images for films. Simply having the former would be a major step forward.

Lloyd


----------



## Pete77

lloyd said:


> After writing my last post I found another problem. For programs starting on the hour the module could not parse the time. I have sorted this out (I think, only minimal testing so far) - I could post my code changes if there is interest.


Agreed that the parsing problem now applies for a large number of listed recordings by the Highlights moduel. I suppose it is when they start on the hour but obviously a lot of programs do.



> Going back to ny previous errors, I think both could be related to the missing image server. Does anyone know the status of this? I know it supplied both the icon images and the images for films. Simply having the former would be a major step forward.


I thought mikerr had taken over the hosting of the slot free images but going back to posts #321, #333 and #348I can only find evidence that d33mb33 has moved them from one hosting server to another and he then made a later post saying he could no longer support the module.

Given his continuing interest in selling a Tivo upgrading service mikerr (aka www.tivocentral.co.uk) has normally been good enough to provide support for such frontline Tivo modules when the original developer has moved on to other things.


----------



## lloyd

Pete77 said:


> Agreed that the parsing problem now applies for a large number of listed recordings by the Highlights moduel. I suppose it is when they start on the hour but obviously a lot of programs do.


Problem is when programs start on the hour. The change I have made, which seems to work is as below:



Code:


# Test to see if we are parsing an am|pm time or a 23:59 type time


  if {[regexp {(am|pm|noon)} $rtTime]} {
    [COLOR="Red"]# If there is a colon, then time is of the form 9:15pm
    if {[regexp {[^:]+:} $rtTime]} {[/COLOR]
       # am|pm format
       set parseTime [regexp {([0-9]+)[:|\.]([0-9]+)([ap]m)} $rtTime junk hours mins ampm]
       # If we are unable to parse the time then return 0
       if {$parseTime == 0} { return 0 }
    [COLOR="red"]} else {
       # must be of the form 9pm
       set parseTime [regexp {([0-9]+)([ap]m)} $rtTime junk hours ampm]
       set mins 0
       # If we are unable to parse the time then return 0
       if {$parseTime == 0} { return 0 }
    } [/COLOR]
    # If the show is at midnight then it is actually the next day
    if {($hours == 12) && ([string compare $ampm "am"] == 0)} { set prgdate [expr $prgdate + 1] }
    # Set the program time
    set prgtime [expr ($hours * 3600) + ($mins * 60)]
    if {([string compare $ampm "pm"] == 0) && ($hours != 12)} { set prgtime [expr $prgtime + 43200] }

  } else {
    # 23:59 format
    set parseTime [regexp {([0-9]+)[:|\.]([0-9]+)} $rtTime junk hours mins]
    # If we are unable to parse the time then return 0
    if {$parseTime == 0} { return 0 }
    # Set the program time
    set prgtime [expr ($hours * 3600) + ($mins * 60)]
  }

and this is original (v1.12) for comparison


Code:


  if {[regexp {(am|pm|noon)} $rtTime]} {

    # am|pm format
    set parseTime [regexp {([0-9]+)[:|\.]([0-9]+)([ap]m)} $rtTime junk hours mins ampm]
    # If we are unable to parse the time then return 0
    if {$parseTime == 0} { return 0 }
    # If the show is at midnight then it is actually the next day
    if {($hours == 12) && ([string compare $ampm "am"] == 0)} { set prgdate [expr $prgdate + 1] }
    # Set the program time
    set prgtime [expr ($hours * 3600) + ($mins * 60)]
    if {([string compare $ampm "pm"] == 0) && ($hours != 12)} { set prgtime [expr $prgtime + 43200] }

  } else {
    # 23:59 format
    set parseTime [regexp {([0-9]+)[:|\.]([0-9]+)} $rtTime junk hours mins]
    # If we are unable to parse the time then return 0
    if {$parseTime == 0} { return 0 }
    # Set the program time
    set prgtime [expr ($hours * 3600) + ($mins * 60)]
  }


----------



## Pete77

Good work lloyd. However the problem seems to afflict Digiguide recordings much more than it affects those on the Radio Times site. Originally recordings starting on the hour were OK so obviously something changed somewhere on the two website.

Hopefully if d33mb33 sees your suggested solution code he can update the module attached to Post 1 of the thread.


----------



## lloyd

Pete

It's only the Digiguide data that I've had a problem with, and my fix above sorts that out. I have no problems with parsing time now (only have the missing images).

Lloyd


----------



## Rob Randall

The highlights module on my TiVo is loading film images okay, but it's loading them from the tivotivo.com domain and not d33mb33.webng.com as quoted in this thread. This was where mikerr moved the images some time back when the d33mb33 webspace became unavailable.

I presume I manually edited the module to use this different domain. This is the line that is changed on my TiVo -


Code:


set gserverurl "http://tivotivo.com/"

Hope this helps


----------



## Pete77

Rob Randall said:


> The highlights module on my TiVo is loading film images okay, but it's loading them from the tivotivo.com domain and not d33mb33.webng.com as quoted in this thread. This was where mikerr moved the images some time back when the d33mb33 webspace became unavailable.
> 
> I presume I manually edited the module to use this different domain. This is the line that is changed on my TiVo -
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> set gserverurl "http://tivotivo.com/"


I do appreciate that d33mb33 no longer uses this module himself but I'm sure it would still be greatly appreciated if he could update the module at the start of the thread to incorporate the changes provided by other members to fix the problems parsing data for programs that start on the hour and to also take on board the new location of the image server for the Highlights module.


----------



## mikerr

I wondered why my updated version with working film images wasn't here, then realised it was buried in a different thread, 
so I'm copying it here into this thread below.

Here it is:



mikerr said:


> Highlights Module:
> 
> Install:
> Copy to your tivoweb modules directory as normal,
> and reload tivoweb.
> You'll also have to click on "options/clear cached shows" on the highlights module page if you've used it before.
> 
> Version History:
> 
> v1.14
> 
> added lloyd's time format fix (for digiguide)
> day links also shown at bottom
> version number fixed (doh!)
> 
> v1.13:
> 
> -changed webserver it uses for images to tivotivo.com
> -webserver automatically finds thumbnails from imdb (90% of the time!)
> -added IMDB links for films


----------



## Pete77

mikerr said:


> I wondered why my updated version with working film images wasn't here, then realised it was in a different thread,
> so I'm copying it into this thread where where it should be:


Mike,

Does your latest amended version of the Highlights module also include lloyd's above fixes, or alternatively any fixes of your own, to deal with the time parsing problem for any programs that start on the hour?


----------



## mikerr

It does now (v1.14)


----------



## Pete77

mikerr said:


> It does now (v1.14)


I see that as always the post edit button remains an extremely powerful forum feature

However many thanks indeed for saving me the bother of all that FTP'ng too and fro and then also using Programmer's File Editor (or similar Unix text format file editor) on my PC to achieve the same outcome. And of course for also doing the same for all other UK Tivocommunity forum members who use this application.:up:

All we need now is for d33mb33 to make your updated version of the module the one also available in Post 1 of this thread to avoid any unfortunate mistakes by those who may wrongly assume that a Post 1 Tivoweb module will always be its most up to date incarnation.


----------



## Trinitron

Well done Mike . 

If Carl Waring is watching, I see he has some posts on page 1. He could copy the updated module to one of those, if the OP is no longer around?


----------



## cwaring

The OP _is_ still around; "Last activity: 04-09-2010 07:28 PM". (Yes, US format date!) So I'll leave it to him. I have sent him a PM


----------



## Trinitron

Well spotted Carl.

PS to Mikerr: I find it helpful to repeat the day links at the bottom of the page to save scrolling up to select a different day. I've done this by copying the line


> puts $chan [tr "ALIGN=CENTER" [td "colspan=3" "*[getDayLinks]*"]]


before the html_table_end line.


----------



## d33mb33

Well done to those involved in keeping this alive!

First post updated.


----------



## lloyd

Thanks everyone. That has solved my problems.


----------



## IainJH

thanks from me too!

Iain


----------



## digitaria

I have installed 1.14, but it says 1.13 at the bottom of the display. Looks like the gversion global variable has been left at 1.13 in the above download.

Great module, thanks to all those responsible for it. :up:


----------



## mikerr

I forgot the gversion variable  - it's updated in the post above now 

No functional differences though, so no urgent need to redownload it.


----------



## Pete77

Everything now seems to be working ok apart from the odd image in the Films section of the module that does not appear? Perhaps there isn't one for these films in the IMDB database?


----------



## mikerr

Yup - click the affected film's imdb link in highlights and you'll see some have no thumbnail on imdb.

(That magic happens via a php script on tivotivo.com, not directly in the highlights module though).


----------



## cashew1970

Aggrrrrr !!
Hi Guys...
I thought that I would update my current version with the new and improved...
I have downloaded, ftped (In Binary) to the modules directory, telnetted and chmod 755 the file.

I have fully rebooted, and restarted... and I cant get Highlights to appear on the page at all......

It was all there before..... 

What am i doing wrong??? What can I do to get this back..

Kind Regards
Martin


----------



## Pete77

cashew1970 said:


> It was all there before.....
> 
> What am i doing wrong??? What can I do to get this back..


Are you trying to use the Highlights module with TivoWebPlus 2.1 rather than with Tivoweb 1.9.4 or TivoWebPlus 1.3.1

If so try adding the line *variable compat "2.1.b.3"
* to the first line of the file using a Linux text file format compatible editor (not Word, Notepad etc) then restarting TivoWebPlus.


----------



## cashew1970

Nope... definately 1.9.4... all was fine until i updated.... strange


----------



## Pete77

cashew1970 said:


> I have fully rebooted, and restarted... and I cant get Highlights to appear on the page at all......


Have you tried a cold reboot by pulling the power plug?


----------



## cwaring

I assume that's what he meant by "fully rebooted" but I could be wrong


----------



## Pete77

cwaring said:


> I assume that's what he meant by "fully rebooted" but I could be wrong


I took "fully rebooted" as being the Tivo itself and "restarted" as being Tivoweb but it did not seem to be stated whether the "full reboot" was just one using Tivo's menus without pulling the power plug or one where the power plug was also pulled after restarting to the Powering Up screen and then waiting a couple of minutes before reapplying the power.

Having used Highlights for a long time under Tivoweb 1.9.4 I have not personally experienced it misbehave in this particular way.


----------



## cashew1970

I have not pulled the plug yet.... Never had to in the past.......
I have restrted from the TivoWeb reload buttons... and the Hackman Killit button..

I will do the plug tonight and report back...
Thanksguys


----------



## cashew1970

Unplugged..... and plugged back in... and the Bl**dy think will still not appear in the list... this really is driving me crazy now... I wish I had not tried to update!
Any other suggestions?


----------



## mikerr

try downloading the zip file again ?


----------



## lloyd

cashew1970 said:


> Unplugged..... and plugged back in... and the Bl**dy think will still not appear in the list... this really is driving me crazy now... I wish I had not tried to update!
> Any other suggestions?


Aplogies if this is stating the obvious. Are you sure that the file is still called highlights.itcl, all in lower case? I suspect it must be, else you would not have overwritten your old version, but no harm in checking.

I would also check that you have the whole file. telnet in, cd to the modules directory and cat the file. It should end with:



Code:


register_module "highlights" "Highlights" "Browse and record the following week's highlights"

(and make sure your telnet prompt starts on a new line after displaying the file.)

Lloyd


----------



## d33mb33

Please download the zip again from the first post. I have updated it again (thanks mikeerr). I think there was something wrong with the last one.


----------



## cashew1970

Thanks all....
I have re-downloaded...
Extracted
FTPed in Binary to the Modules directory
Telnetted in... CHMOD 755 for good measure! CATed and got what lloyd said i should
Restarted Tivo Web
and performed the Hackman Reboot.....

Guess what.... still nothing in my list....... frustrating!!!!

Is there any form of log that I can check to see what is happening on loadup?
The only other thing that is fifferent with my system now since the last time i played is that I am now on Windows 7 (I use CoreFTP to FTP the files across)


----------



## mikerr

Found the problem (and it's probably my fault ! )

There's a missing # from the line:


Code:


#				- day links also shown at bottom

in the version at the top of this thread.

Download the one from post 367 above, or wait for d33mb33 to re-upload it.


----------



## cashew1970

Mikerr.... you are my hero!!.... thanks so much... all sorted and back up and running


----------



## d33mb33

Fixed the issue with the file at top of thread. Probably a copy and paste gremlin I did. Sorry all.


----------



## cashew1970

Is anyone else having issues with this post the BST to GMT changes last weekend? All of mine are putting links into other shows, or just not finding the links at all.
I sure it is an easy fix.... but I really do not know what I am doing!! ;-)

Martin


----------



## AMc

No problems, but a full reload of Tivoweb or failing that a full restart of Tivo will probably fix it!


----------



## cashew1970

full reload did indeed do the trick... amny thanks


----------



## pemills

I have just read and re-read the thread about the tivoweb module 'Highlights' but I am getting the following error;

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_highlights '/' ''
couldn't open socket: network is unreachable
while executing
"socket 78.136.19.14 80"
(procedure "getRTShowsFromWeb" line 5)
invoked from within
"getRTShowsFromWeb "/${gtype}highlights/""
(procedure "getShows" line 11)
invoked from within
"getShows"
(procedure "::action_highlights" line 41)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--

I checked comments made in the thread about restarting TiVo web which I have done more than twice now, have tried re-booting the TiVo but I am still getting the same error come up, any ideas guys as to what I am doing wrong or what's going wrong?????


----------



## pemills

I have just re-checked the thread and I see there has been a few mods made to the original module, can anyone tell me where I can fine THE latest Highlights module.

Thanks

Peter


----------



## Trinitron

The version in post 1 is the current one - 1.14


----------



## Paul_J

I am also getting the following error

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_highlights '/' ''
couldn't open socket: network is unreachable
while executing
"socket 78.136.19.14 80"
(procedure "getRTShowsFromWeb" line 5)
invoked from within
"getRTShowsFromWeb "/${gtype}highlights/""
(procedure "getShows" line 11)
invoked from within
"getShows"
(procedure "::action_highlights" line 41)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--

I think I may have an issue with my network settings as I also cannot get the auto hack install module to work It cannot find the remote server. Is there somwhere I need to set the gateway address in the tivo. or modify some other netwok setting


----------



## stock

I'm not getting any highlights listings for Digiguide anymore although Radio Times is still working normally. 

Anyone else having the same problem?


----------



## digitaria

Yes - same issue here. It's been like that for a while - maybe 2 weeks?


----------



## cashew1970

Same here... for at least a week......


----------



## mikerr

The url has changed from http://library.digiguide.com to http://library.digiguide.tv 
and the HTML format of the page has changed too, so the web scraping code will need updating

[edit]
It's now all working:

Highlights 
v1.18:
Changes:
# 1.18 06/01/11 mikerr - fixed issue with film titles containing '&'
# 1.17 30/12/10 - fixed an error on options page, 
- faster server side processing for the films section, 
- more options for film year and rating 
# 1.16 24/12/10 - updated the radio times code 
# 1.15 24/12/10 - updated digiguide HOST header and HTML scraping


----------



## stock

Thanks Mike

Top work as per usual


----------



## pemills

I still can't get this module to work, I get the following error

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_highlights '/' ''
couldn't open socket: network is unreachable
while executing
"socket 78.136.19.14 80"
(procedure "getRTShowsFromWeb" line 5)
invoked from within
"getRTShowsFromWeb "/${gtype}highlights/""
(procedure "getShows" line 11)
invoked from within
"getShows"
(procedure "::action_highlights" line 42)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--

anyone got a thought as to how to sort this?? also there was a mention of updating the scraping URL!! how and where is this to be found?


----------



## mikerr

Sounds like you haven't got your default gateway (router address) set correctly on your tivo.

type *nic_config_tivo* at a telnet prompt to fix it.



pemills said:


> also there was a mention of updating the scraping URL!! how and where is this to be found?


That's just a note of what's changed in the code - download v.1.15 and all should be well.


----------



## digitaria

Working here too. Thanks Mike.


----------



## RichardJH

Working here too. Thanks Mike.


----------



## pemills

I have 5 TiVo's with Cachecard's set to update over the network and they all work so I would guess the gateway ip address is correct as is the individual TiVo ip addresses, I have downloaded the latest Highlights module and FTP'd that accross (in binary mode) to the TiVo's so I can't see what else there is to do or check.


----------



## mikerr

That message means the tivo can't access 78.136.19.14

Does *ping 78.136.19.14* give the same message "unreachable" ?

Could be your firewall blocking outgoing requests from tivo - but that would also block daily calls...


----------



## pemills

If I ping the address 78.136.19.14 I get a reply with an average 34ms round trip


----------



## mikerr

So your gateway is ok, but your firewall may be blocking port 80 (web traffic) from your tivo ?

Try: *http_get -T 0 -C 0 -D . -U http://64.235.229.106:80/install* at telnet prompt


----------



## pemills

Sadly that command line does not seem to work, the message I get back is 'http_get' is not recognised as an internal or external command, operable program or batch file. I typed in what I read as "http_get -T 0 -C 0 -D . -U http://64.235.229.106:80/install but could not be 100% sure if the O's were zero's or not?


----------



## mikerr

" not recognised as an internal or external command, " 
- that's a windows/dos error message, you should be typing it at a tivo bash prompt (%)

cmd 
telnet 192.168.1.200
http_get -T 0 -C 0 -D . -U http://64.235.229.106:80/install
ping 78.136.19.14


----------



## pemills

Hi Mike, I think I have got to the bottom of it, one of the TiVo's, my main 'test tivo' is connected to the network via a ethernet over power adaptor and seems to be a bit erratic, I now have four of the five tivo's returning highlights although some are reporting that they cannot find some of the channels such as BBC1 as my tivo knows only BBC1east it say's "Unable to find channel (BBC1, BBC1 HD)"

Peter


----------



## mikerr

pemills said:


> I now have four of the five tivo's returning highlights although some are reporting that they cannot find some of the channels such as BBC1 as my tivo knows only BBC1east it say's "Unable to find channel (BBC1, BBC1 HD)


 I'm getting that too - it's not the regions, the code is expecting a single channel name, not two channels "BBC1, BBC HD" which the radio times is now putting on their website:
http://www.radiotimes.com/tvhighlights/
...they're also calling "Five" "Channel 5" which confuses the tivo...


----------



## pemills

another thing just found is it has lost the gateway address and has defaulted back to 192.168.1.1, has done this several times but cannot see why as the other four behave quite well


----------



## pemills

ooo...errrrr for some reason the TiVo is refusing to accept the gateway ip address I need it to be 192.168.2.1 now tried it five times and each time I go back into the config it's reset back to 192.168.1.1 any ideas??


----------



## mikerr

Two releases in one day - just!
..1.16 is uploaded above (post #406)
fixes various issues with the radio times listings (BBC1 HD, Channel 5, "from 8pm" etc)


----------



## pemills

Mike, 1.16 works a dream, just need to find out why one of my TiVo's refuses to set the gateway at 192.168.2.1 like I ask it to.

Merry Christmas


----------



## cashew1970

Cheers for the updates..... I am able to get highlights sporadically... i get the errors below when i go to the options secion
INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_highlights '' 'set "gtype" "options";set "gday" "01";set "gminrating" "5";set "gminyear" "0";'
extra characters after close-quote
while compiling
"regsub -all "\"" $str "\\"" str..."
(compiling body of proc "escapeXml", line 5)
invoked from within
"escapeXml $gtivourl"
(procedure "writeOptionsHtml" line 15)
invoked from within
"writeOptionsHtml $chan"
(procedure "writeHighlightsHtml" line 25)
invoked from within
"writeHighlightsHtml $chan $shows $timer"
(procedure "::action_highlights" line 50)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--

But all else is working OK......
Is this down to the gateway too?

Martin


----------



## pemills

Hi Martin, this message is beyond me but I am sure someone out there will have an answer, I am still battling as to why one of my TiVo's refuses to set the gateway address to what I am instructing it to by using nic_config_tivo most perplexing

Peter


----------



## mikerr

@Cashew1970: Fixed the error on the options page (not sure how long that's been there?!)



mikerr said:


> Changes:
> # 1.17 30/12/10 - fixed an error on options page,
> - faster server side processing for the films section
> - more options for film year and rating
> # 1.16 24/12/10 - updated the radio times code
> # 1.15 24/12/10 - updated digiguide HOST header and HTML scraping





pemills said:


> I am still battling as to why one of my TiVo's refuses to set the gateway address to what I am instructing it to by using nic_config_tivo most perplexing


 */sbin/route.tivo add default gw 192.168.2.1 netmask 0.0.0.0 *would set the gateway until the next reboot,
or if you're brave you could edit */etc/rc.d/rc.net* directly....


----------



## pemills

Thanks Mike, I have had a look at the rc.net file and it has just these lines in it, no mention of a gateway!!

#
#!/bin/sh
#

if /sbin/insmod -f /lib/modules/turbonet2.o devicename=eth1 macaddr=00:0B:AD:80:1F:AF ; then
/sbin/ifconfig eth1 192.168.2.50 netmask 255.255.255.0 up
fi


Will check out one of the other working TiVo's to see what they have got, maybe if they are different I could copy the script over?


----------



## pemills

Mike, not sure about the 'brave' comment but I have modified the rc.net file but I can't seem to save it back to the TiVo via my FTP prog (FlashXP) seems to work fine with everything else that I have copied across but not this file, could it be locked as the network card is accessing it?


----------



## pemills

Tried the command line you suggested, from a bash prompt, but although that did seem to do something, no error messages, I rechecked with nic_config_tivo and the gateway is still set to 192.168.1.1 !!


----------



## pemills

mikerr said:


> The url has changed from http://library.digiguide.com to http://library.digiguide.tv
> and the HTML format of the page has changed too, so the web scraping code will need updating
> 
> [edit]
> It's now all working:
> 
> Highlights
> v1.17:
> Changes:
> # 1.17 30/12/10 - fixed an error on options page,
> - faster server side processing for the films section,
> - more options for film year and rating
> # 1.16 24/12/10 - updated the radio times code
> # 1.15 24/12/10 - updated digiguide HOST header and HTML scraping


Updated the latest Highlights.itcl module but I am now not getting any accompanying graphics with the suggested highlights, 1.16 seemed to work fine but this version not so.


----------



## mikerr

pemills said:


> Thanks Mike, I have had a look at the rc.net file and it has just these lines in it, no mention of a gateway!!
> 
> #
> #!/bin/sh
> #
> 
> if /sbin/insmod -f /lib/modules/turbonet2.o devicename=eth1 macaddr=00:0B:AD:80:1F:AF ; then
> /sbin/ifconfig eth1 192.168.2.50 netmask 255.255.255.0 up
> fi


nic_config_tivo just auto-edits that file.


> Will check out one of the other working TiVo's to see what they have got, maybe if they are different I could copy the script over?


Doing that would set both TiVos to the same ip address - the ifconfig line is what sets the TiVo's ip address on startup

Your TiVo is set to eth1 (not eth0), with no default gateway,
then its probably set to daily call over phone line, not ethernet.

Change the daily call from dialup to network in nic_config_tivo

The highlights module is one of the very rare modules that require the TiVo to have correctly configured internet access.


----------



## pemills

Mike, thanks for the info, I didn't think that the dial-up/network option would interfere with setting the gateway, I guess you learn something new everyday.

I have also re-loaded the highlights module and they all seem to be working 100%, more than likely an operator error this end


----------



## d33mb33

Just popped by and saw that the module has moved on a bit. Good work!. I have updated the first post to 1.17.


----------



## Pete77

d33mb33 said:


> Just popped by and saw that the module has moved on a bit. Good work!. I have updated the first post to 1.17.


Happy New Year d33mb33 and thank you for continuing to update Post 1 of this thread when required even though you are not yourself any longer using either this module or a Tivo.


----------



## mikerr

[Hello iPhone users!]

The Radiotimes TV section (programmes) doesn't show pictures on an iPhone 
because the Radio Times are redirecting images to a page trying to sell their £2.99 iPhone app...

Therefore iPhone users will have to visit this page at least once (on the iPhone) and click "no thanks"

http://www.radiotimes.com/html/2011/01/01/tv/03.jpg


----------



## pemills

Pete77 said:


> Happy New Year d33mb33 and thank you for continuing to update Post 1 of this thread when required even though you are not yourself any longer using either this module or a Tivo.


Hi Pete77, I see you use the dailymail module in Tivoweb, one of the TiVo's I have has this module but it's not set up correctly so I was wondering if you could let me know where I can find some set-up information so I can re-jig the script.

Cheers


----------



## Pete77

pemills said:


> Hi Pete77, I see you use the dailymail module in Tivoweb, one of the TiVo's I have has this module but it's not set up correctly so I was wondering if you could let me know where I can find some set-up information so I can re-jig the script.


Your issue should be mentioned somewhere in the main dailymail thread at:-

www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=140252

Or if not you could always make a post asking for help with your problem there.

The author's official page for this module is also now back on line at:-

http://deepinthejungle.com/TiVo/DailyMail_Module.htm


----------



## pemills

Hi Pete, after sending that last reply I did an extensive search of the forum and found the thread about the dailymail module, hacked it about a bit and now seems to work quite well although I now see there is a later version, the one currently installed is v0.35.6 and v1.1 is now out there, could I just substitute the old tcl file for the new or would I need to copy over more files or re-edit the cfg file?


----------



## Pete77

pemills said:


> Hi Pete, after sending that last reply I did an extensive search of the forum and found the thread about the dailymail module, hacked it about a bit and now seems to work quite well although I now see there is a later version, the one currently installed is v0.35.6 and v1.1 is now out there, could I just substitute the old tcl file for the new or would I need to copy over more files or re-edit the cfg file?


Probably best to make a post asking that question in the DailyMail thread as I don't know as I have not had any problems with my DailyMail for a couple of years and I think used v1.00 or v1.01 from the outset.


----------



## pemills

Thanks, I will move this discussion over to the dailymail forum, thanks again for your help.
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/images/smilies/thumb-up.gif


----------



## Pete77

d33mb33 said:


> Just popped by and saw that the module has moved on a bit. Good work!. I have updated the first post to 1.17.


The module in the first post has a date stamp for 30/12/2009!

Did you upload the wrong module or do you have the wrong date set on the computer you are using?

I see that Mike is actually the one who posted the file with the bad date and you merely perpetuated his error.


----------



## mikerr

Pete77 said:


> The module in the first post has a date stamp for 30/12/1999!


Bizarrely the datestamp is in fact wrong (but 2009, not 1999!).

It doesn't affect anything functionally though - the version in both posts is 1.17 in any case.


----------



## Pete77

mikerr said:


> Bizarrely the datestamp is in fact wrong (but 2009, not 1999!)


My error. I meant 31/12/2009. Now corrected in my post.

Surely there is nothing bizarre about it though. Somebody must have a computer with a date stamp on it that is one year old.

And it does actually matter as Filezilla etc all complain if you try to replace a newer file with what appears to be an older one.


----------



## BobBlueUK

Does anyone have a version of this module that works with the current Digiguide website? When I click on the "Digiguide TV" link I Just get a blank screen these days... 

Had a quick look at the TCL but didn't even know where to start trying to figure out how it works, let alone why it's broken!


----------



## Pete77

BobBlueUK said:


> Does anyone have a version of this module that works with the current Digiguide website? When I click on the "Digiguide TV" link I Just get a blank screen these days...


I suspect the module may also need a rework anyway to cope with finding the recording links for programs in the AltEPG rather than the Tivo/Tribune EPG.

Like you I have noticed that the Digiguide section of it is now no longer working even though the Radio Times and Films sections of the module continue to work fine with the Tivo/Tribune EPG.


----------



## mikerr

Digiguide have changed the layout of their pages/website, breaking the code again
so I'm just rewriting it now, using the RSS feed...
[edit] argh, after completing that found the RSS feed doesn't have showing channels listed, so that's pointless!


----------



## mikerr

Uploaded a new version with fixed digiguide code, grabbing from the html page.

If it doesn't show any programmes, goto highlights/ options / clear cached shows to clear out information stored by previous versions.


Version
1.19 20/06/11 mikerr - new digiguide scraping code


----------



## stock

Thank you :up:


----------



## BobBlueUK

Thanks very much Mike, new version works great... :up:

Love this module!


----------



## BobBlueUK

Slight problem with the Digiguide highlights on Saturday - I get a blank entry saying "HTTP Error 400. The request URL is invalid." and "Unable to parse time ()". Don't know if it's a problem with the new Digiguide scraping or with the Digiguide web page content itself?

All other days seem to work fine though...


----------



## mikerr

BobBlueUK said:


> Slight problem with the Digiguide highlights on Saturday - I get a blank entry saying "HTTP Error 400. The request URL is invalid." and "Unable to parse time ()". Don't know if it's a problem with the new Digiguide scraping or with the Digiguide web page content itself?
> 
> All other days seem to work fine though...


That's Digiguide themselves being a bit slow and haven't filled in that day's recommendations yet, take a look at the source page:

http://digiguide.tv/pick-of-the-day/25+June+2011


> Sorry, but you're way ahead of us and we haven't had chance to go through all of the great TV shows for June 25th, 2011 yet.
> If you come back in a few days time perhaps we'll have them on the site by then. Alternatively try our rather fabulous RSS feed.


The tivoweb script could handle that case a bit better by showing a blank page instead of an error though - one for version 1.20


----------



## BobBlueUK

mikerr said:


> That's Digiguide themselves being a bit slow and haven't filled in that day's recommendations yet


Ahh, that explains it. Didn't get as far as checking that, as Sunday already had progs listed!


----------



## Pete77

Mike does the Highlights module work just as well with the AltEPG as with the Tivo/Tribune EPG or will it need some further modifications in order to work optimally with that EPG data?


----------



## cashew1970

I have it working fine with the new epg...


----------



## mikerr

1.20 - just a few bugfixes


----------



## Pete77

mikerr said:


> 1.20 - just a few bugfixes


That just seems to give me the following error message when I try to load it. I tried both a Full Reload and then also quitting and restarting Tivoweb but the same thing happened. Do I also need to reboot the Tivo or is there an error in the new version of the module somewhere?:-



> INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
> --cut here--
> action_highlights '/' ''
> couldn't open socket: network is unreachable
> while executing
> "socket 78.136.19.14 80"
> (procedure "getRTShowsFromWeb" line 7)
> invoked from within
> "getRTShowsFromWeb "/${gtype}highlights/""
> (procedure "getShows" line 11)
> invoked from within
> "getShows"
> (procedure "::action_highlights" line 42)
> invoked from within
> "::action_$action $chan $part $env"
> ("eval" body line 1)
> invoked from within
> "eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
> --cut here--


Or am i getting that message because my Tivo is currently set to dialup for the Daily Call instead of network so that I can access Tivoweb but not have Tivo call back to the Tivo servers every day and get Status 8 Account Closed again. I'm still on the old Tivo EPG at the moment.


----------



## cashew1970

All upgraded OK for me, and is all working. I just did a quick reload, and all was there and OK.


----------



## Pete77

I find I also can't ping 78.136.19.14 from a command line on my laptop so there seems to be a current issue in connectivity between my ISP and the Radio Times website.


----------



## BobBlueUK

Pete77 said:


> Or am i getting that message because my Tivo is currently set to dialup for the Daily Call instead of network so that I can access Tivoweb but not have Tivo call back to the Tivo servers every day and get Status 8 Account Closed again. I'm still on the old Tivo EPG at the moment.


That's the situation I'm in at the moment, so the Highlights module isn't currently working for me either (still have the previous version installed).

Would be nice if there was a way to keep TiVo updates blocked while still allowing access to the internet. Assume I'd have to configure a firewall in the router to achieve that...

I suppose running fixsub.tcl daily via cron would fool TiVo into thinking that it's always up to date so wouldn't do a daily call?


----------



## mikerr

Pete77 said:


> Or am i getting that message because my Tivo is currently set to dialup for the Daily Call instead of network


Possibly - setting to dialup generally removes internet access (default gateway) from the tivo.

That's how nic_config_tivo does it but IIRC its only really necessary to put the network card on eth1 instead of eth0
(nic_config_tivo does both).

So adding your default gateway back in would fix internet access:

*/sbin/route.tivo add default gw 192.168.1.1 netmask 0.0.0.0*


----------



## Pete77

mikerr said:


> So adding your default gateway back in would fix internet access:
> 
> */sbin/route.tivo add default gw 192.168.1.1 netmask 0.0.0.0*


You are correct in your deductions My Dear Watson. The updated Highlights module is now firing perfectly on all cylinders.:up::up::up:

So I have also added this command to my rc.sysinit.author.edit file using Sanderton's Startup Editor utility for the time being until I revert this Tivo to networked EPG access when I switch it to across to the AltEPG. This means the route should survive the daily timer initiated reboot of my Tivo at 5am.

Can I assume that despite restoring internet connectivity for Tivoweb my Tivo will still continue to try to make its daily call only via dialup?


----------



## mikerr

Your method will work, but the correct place for it is in /etc/rc.net

Yes, it'll still use dialup if your network card is set to eth1, and not eth0:

*ifconfig*


Code:


 eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0B:AD:10:10:10
  ...


----------



## Pete77

mikerr said:


> Your method will work, but the correct place for it is in /etc/rc.net


Apologies if I am breach of professional Tivo hacking etiquette but the change is only for a few days and I don't fancy messing with rc.net and potentially accidentally nuking my Tivo if I don't have to.


----------



## Trinitron

BobBlueUK said:


> suppose running fixsub.tcl daily via cron would fool TiVo into thinking that it's always up to date so wouldn't do a daily call?


Yes it would. If you are going to do that it would be better to set the account status to 4 instead of 5, to follow the AltEPG convention.


----------



## Wonk

BobBlueUK said:


> That's the situation I'm in at the moment, so the Highlights module isn't currently working for me either (still have the previous version installed).
> 
> Would be nice if there was a way to keep TiVo updates blocked while still allowing access to the internet. Assume I'd have to configure a firewall in the router to achieve that...
> 
> I suppose running fixsub.tcl daily via cron would fool TiVo into thinking that it's always up to date so wouldn't do a daily call?


Just in case this hasn't occurred to you and is relevant (since this is nothing to do with highlights) - if you're staying off the altepg 'cos you have data 'til the xxth of July, bear in mind that the terrestrial channels only get 7 days afaik, so you may have a false sense of security in terms of when you need to change over to the other guide.

In my case I was thinking at the weekend that I'd still got a couple of weeks grace thanks to network updates, until the penny belatedly dropped that actually Friday would be my last day with full guide data after the 'official' service stopped giving updates and tried to cripple the box last weekend.


----------



## BobBlueUK

Wonk said:


> Just in case this hasn't occurred to you and is relevant ...
> 
> In my case I was thinking at the weekend that I'd still got a couple of weeks grace thanks to network updates


Thanks for the heads-up on this! I too was blissfully ignorant until reading your message, then discovered BBC listings ending at 5am on Saturday morning...

Have now successfully upgraded to AltEPG on both mine and my parents' TiVos. :up:


----------



## Wonk

You're welcome, glad it was helpful. Just a shame it took me five years to post something of use.


----------



## Pete77

cashew1970 said:


> I have it working fine with the new epg...


The "Displayed Channels" option does not work for just "Received Channels" and nor does the Highlights module show any direct links to the individual recordings in Tivoweb with the AltEPG even though it does still show which programs the Radio Times or Digiguide is recommending for each day.

Can I take it that Mike is probably applying his highly renowned TCL coding abilities to solving this problem even as I write this?


----------



## Pete77

Intriguingly following my clearing and deleting of all my Thumbs as a result of problems I had with database corruption during my switch from an AltEPG separate Sky box and Freeview box to an AltEPG Sky tv and Sky radio box (the same box) setup Highlights has now started working properly again for most programs using AltEPG data. Or is this in fact connected with the recent introduction by the AltEPG of numeric program identifiers?

My clear out of thumbs and re-running of Guided Setup a few more times to also clear problems I was getting with channels not in Channels I Receive being used by Wishlists also seems to have restored the Highlight module's ability to only show listings for Received Channels rather than just all of the channels in the EPG.

There still seems to be the odd broken link though. For instance tonight (Thursday 11th August) Radio Times Tv has no link for One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest (Radio Times must be absolutely desperate to make this a Highlight given its antiquity and numerous tv showings) Also the Slot Free icon isn't working today (Thursday) on programs on which there are clashes but oddly it is working properly for Radio Times Tv for the rest of the week. Digiguide Tv also can't find a link for The Culture Show At The Edinburgh Festival today (Thursday) and also can't do the Slot Free icons for programs with recording clashes. Actually I just realised that this is because these programs are now in the past viz the Slot Free icons.

However I found another broken link error with no link for Timothy Spall:Back at Sea on next Wednesday's (17th August) Digiguide Tv.

Any thoughts from Mike (or even d33mb33) on why Highlights wasn't working at all with AltEPG on my Tivo but is now mainly working would be much appreciated.


----------



## martink0646

Pete77 said:


> Any thoughts from Mike (or even d33mb33) on why Highlights wasn't working at all with AltEPG on my Tivo but is now mainly working would be much appreciated.


Why don't you post on the correct (AltEPG) forum, or are they fed up with you there & refusing to answer you?

Martin


----------



## Pete77

martink0646 said:


> Why don't you post on the correct (AltEPG) forum, or are they fed up with you there & refusing to answer you?


Because this is still the main discussion thread for the Highlights Tivoweb module and there has been no reworked version specifically for the AltEPG created up to now as far as I am aware.


----------



## TCM2007

Pete77 said:


> For instance tonight (Thursday 11th August) Radio Times Tv has no link for One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest (Radio Times must be absolutely desperate to make this a Highlight given its antiquity and numerous tv showings)


May be unconnected,but the start time of the film wash pushed back because of the riot Question Time; maybe the details in highlights no longer matched the EPG?


----------



## Pete77

TCM2007 said:


> May be unconnected,but the start time of the film wash pushed back because of the riot Question Time; maybe the details in highlights no longer matched the EPG?


That seems like a pretty reasonable suggestion. Does Highlights only match by timeslot and not by program name? Or is there perhaps a limit to how different the two scheduled time slots are allowed to be?


----------



## RichardJH

TCM2007 said:


> May be unconnected,but the start time of the film wash pushed back because of the riot Question Time; maybe the details in highlights no longer matched the EPG?


WMC7 recorded all the film and I had set up the recording last Monday.


----------



## lik147

"Get superfast Fibre Optic Broadband down your phone line"

Surely I'm not the only one to see glaring error in that statement???

Our phone lines are copper. How are VM going to magically transform them into Fibre?

Surely it should say "get superfast broadband at speeds equivalent to Fibre"?

Martin


----------



## martink0646

lik147 said:


> "Get superfast Fibre Optic Broadband down your phone line"
> 
> Surely I'm not the only one to see glaring error in that statement???
> 
> Our phone lines are copper. How are VM going to magically transform them into Fibre?
> 
> Surely it should say "get superfast broadband at speeds equivalent to Fibre"?
> 
> Martin


??

I think you missed your comment off.

Martin


----------



## TCM2007

RichardJH said:


> WMC7 recorded all the film and I had set up the recording last Monday.


On Freeview, WMC7 uses the over-the-air EPG to track last minute changes. It work pretty well, although it's not always clear whether it's using the downloaded or OTA data.


----------



## TCM2007

martink0646 said:


> ??
> 
> I think you missed your comment off.
> 
> Martin


Spammer-to-be getting their post count up, I fear.


----------



## Pete77

May be nobody else but me is still using this module but I'm currently finding that its working fine for both Digiguide Tv and Films with the AltEPG but is not returning any data at all now for the Radio Times Tv or Radio guides.

I would imagine that Radio Times have either changed the IP address of the website or completely change the format of the pages from which the data is being scraped.

Has anyone else also spotted this and is Mike able to work his usual magic to get these parts of the module working again?

*EDIT:-* On checking again I see that the Radio Times Radio part of the module was only not working due to not having BBC Radio 4 selected in Channels I Receive on my Tivo and not having the Highlights module Options set to All channels but instead to Channels I Receive (this is because if you do you you then get Suggestions and Wishlist matches for BBC Radio 4 whereas I prefer to stick to SPs for only those programs I want to record for my radio listening). When I change the Highlights options to cover all channels then Highlights listings for Radio Times Radio are show. So this suggests that it is just the data format of the Radio Times Tv pages that has changed and messed up this part of the module as a result.


----------



## BobBlueUK

Still using the Highlights module here, just havent been online enough lately to report the problem... The Radio Times TV part of the module isn't working for me either, so may I +1 the request for someone to take a look at fixing it, if possible?


----------



## cashew1970

me too... both radio times and digiguide are now fu-bared


----------



## Pete77

Its good to know that someone else is also disappointed at the fact that web page alterations at Digiguide and Radio Times seems to have now rendered this once fine Tivoweb module completely useless.

However from the lack of interest in fixing such matters now shown by even Mike of TivoCentral I'm beginning to feel that the Tivo S1 has had its day and since I don't live in a Virgin Media cabled area the only option seems to be to build my own Windows MCE system.

I thought of raising the problem over at altepg.com but decided not to as any comments other than "I worship the very ground you guys stand on" tend not to go down awfully well in those parts!


----------



## TCM2007

You could try and fix it yourself instead of sniping at others...


----------



## TCM2007

Looks like you're screwed on the RT:



> As part of the recent relaunch of RadioTimes.com, this week we're handing over responsibility for the maintenance and support of the XML TV feed to our tech partner on the site, MetaBroadcast, who is best placed to continue to develop and support the feed and service going forward.
> 
> We will still be providing listings data and the feed should continue to work as before, with the exception of film ratings and the *Radio Times Choices, which are not supported on the new platform*.


----------



## TCM2007

For Digiguide, try searching for this line of code:

set digiguideDate [string trim [clock format $digiguideDate -format {%e+%b+%Y}]]

and change it to:

set digiguideDate [string trim [clock format $digiguideDate -format {%e+%B+%Y}]]

No guarantees; there may have been other changes too.

Also the line:

set genre [string toupper [getMatchBetween "2011/" "-" $link]]

will need to change to

set genre [string toupper [getMatchBetween "2012/" "-" $link]]

for the New Year.


----------



## SolidTechie

TCM2007 said:


> You could try and fix it yourself


He doesn't know how



> instead of sniping at others...


He doesn't know how


----------



## mikerr

Version 1.21
Updated code for digiguide, so that's now ok,
but RT will have to wait til next version.
[edit]
RT now working too in v1.22



TCM2007 said:


> Looks like you're screwed on the RT:


http://www.radiotimes.com/blog/2011-12-12/changes-to-the-radio-times-xml-tv-service

I read that as only applying to the the XML feed 

highlights format has changed though and are now called recommendations 
at http://www.radiotimes.com/tv/recommendations at least for now

Highlights 1.22
# website scraping code updates:
# digiguide no longer does a redirect, and date format changed
# RT had changed ip and changed web page format totally, so total rewrite.


----------



## RichardJH

Pete77 said:


> However from the lack of interest in fixing such matters now shown by even Mike of TivoCentral


I for one say thanks Mike. Will you get another ??????


----------



## Pete77

RichardJH said:


> I for one say thanks Mike. Will you get another ??????


I for two say thank to Mike. I believe that when we get three rounds of thanks for Mike's further demonstration of his legendary Tivoweb coding skills that its then time for a round of hip, hip hooray.

My apologies also to Mike for issuing the apparent challenge but I knew that for a gifted mind like his in this area this would be a simple matter whereas I could take from until the end of the 2012 Londo Olympics looking at the problem and still not have an answer. As someone who fits his own engine oxygen sensors (three of them costing £250 a pop x 3 at Mr Toyota but only £55 each if fitted onself fail reliably on a roughly 2 year cycle) in his car but defers to the experts when it comes to clutch replacement or head gasket work I know when a matter is beyond my capabilities and this quite clearly was such a matter.

If I genuinely thought I was the only person still using the Highlights module then I might have tried to do the work myself but as I am sure that at least 20 other Tivo owners still appreciate its functionality I thought it only right to get it properly fixed by an expert.

Well done to Mike for keeping this excellent module going and for deterring me from thinking about building a Windows MC HD Freeview/Freesat box for at least another six months.:up::up::up:


----------



## cashew1970

thanks from me too..... much appreciated


----------



## bigwold

ditto


----------



## mikerr

"Thanks for the thanks" 



Pete77 said:


> but as I am sure that *at least 20 other Tivo owners* still appreciate its functionality


If anyone is interested, I do actually have some stats of sorts since the Film part of highlights gets its images from one of my websites.
Your tivo's _internal _address shows up in the referrer stats.
e.g. 
- http://192.168.1.200/highlights/
- http://192.168.0.4/highlights/ 
- http://XXtivo.no-ip.org:8080/highlights/
- http://XXXXXstivo.homeip.net/highlights/
- http://localhost:800/highlights/ 
- http://192.168.0.11/highlights

Last month there were *68 different tivo ip's *using highlights.
Note that only shows up when people use the film part of the module (which was still working)
and there may be several people using the same ip, .1.200 is probably common.

</geek mode off>


----------



## TCM2007

Was it the problem I suggested Mike, or something else?


----------



## mikerr

TCM2007 said:


> Was it the problem I suggested Mike, or something else?


Digiguide had two issues:
used to do http redirect, and now they don't - so that code had to be removed
and also the date format (which you mentioned)

RT changed everything:
ip address and a new website design, so all the scraping code is new.


----------



## Pete77

mikerr said:


> Last month there were *68 different tivo ip's *using highlights.Note that only shows up when people use the film part of the module (which was still working)


I certainly use the Film and Radio parts of the module considerably less often than the other parts. Also "last month" the Radio Times aspect of the module was already defective hence deterring potential use well below the maximum possible normal level.



> there may be several people using the same ip, .1.200 is probably common


There will definitely also be a number 192.168.0.4 users. For instance my 192.168.0.3 can't be the one you listed as my port number is 443.

If Highlights was actively included with Tivoweb in the AltEPG image along with an option to update it automatically with the new version when it breaks then its level of use could be made a lot higher still........

However can I take it that it is included automatically as part of Tivoweb on pre-prepared hard drives supplied by Tivocentral?

I'm also finding 3D ahd the increasing amount of display by broadcasters of crucial picture information outside the 4:3 picture area (eg Countdown and University Challenge) a reason to consider getting a new tv along with the fast falling price of 800 hz LED-TFT 3D sets. However I understand that proof of concept for 3D without the need for glasses has now been achieved and that higher HD resolutions than 1080p/1080i are now already in the pipeline so perhaps I should wait until the start of the next decade before declaring my Tivo S1 and old tv obsolete.....................

Finally three cheers for the work of Mike in fixing the module and posting a new version. Hip, hip hooray......Hip, hip, hooray..... Hip, hip hooray.:up::up::up:


----------



## TCM2007

Certainly there seem to be quite a few occasions where the 4:3 safe area isn't respected any more.

Wouldn't worry about 3D myself, and resolution beyond 1080 is not coming any time soon. Simply unnecessary at current screen (and living room) sizes.


----------



## Pete77

TCM2007 said:


> Wouldn't worry about 3D myself, and resolution beyond 1080 is not coming any time soon. Simply unnecessary at current screen (and living room) sizes.


But unfortunately that kind of common sense hasn't stopped the crappiest and cheapest possible digital snap camera from all the main makers with the cheapest and nastiest possible lenses still quite pointlessly having a sensor that takes a picture at 14 Megapixels or more rather than the maximum of 8 Megapixels that they may possibly need.


----------



## DX30

Pete77 said:


> I understand that proof of concept for 3D without the need for glasses has now been achieved


If you live in Japan then you can buy one - Toshiba started selling them in December 2010. This Decembers models include a 55" monster with a resolution of 3840 x 2160, see

http://www.3dtvguide.org/3d-tv-without-glasses.html

LG also have a glasses free 3D model on sale in Korea, with sales in other countries in 2012


----------



## TCM2007

Pete77 said:


> But unfortunately that kind of common sense hasn't stopped the crappiest and cheapest possible digital snap camera from all the main makers with the cheapest and nastiest possible lenses still quite pointlessly having a sensor that takes a picture at 14 Megapixels or more rather than the maximum of 8 Megapixels that they may possibly need.


Now cameras is another matter, especially ones with fixed focal length lenses where the extra pixels can be used to create an electronic zoom, either in camera or on a PC later.


----------



## TCM2007

DX30 said:


> If you live in Japan then you can buy one - Toshiba started selling them in December 2010. This Decembers models include a 55" monster with a resolution of 3840 x 2160, see
> 
> http://www.3dtvguide.org/3d-tv-without-glasses.html


I've seen the higher res screens - they tend to be 4 HD panels Sellotaped together!

With no content, no plan for content and at 55-inches you'd need to be viewing form ~3ft away to see the extra pixels I can't see it.

Maybe one day true cineasts will be able to buy the full digital master and play that, but it's not a mass market product.


----------



## Pete77

TCM2007 said:


> Now cameras is another matter, especially ones with fixed focal length lenses where the extra pixels can be used to create an electronic zoom, either in camera or on a PC later.


Any digitally zoomed picture is still going to be rubbish compared to an optically zoomed one so I don't really see the point compared to buying a perfectly affordable 5x optical zoom point and shoot cam.


----------



## TCM2007

Optical zoom is better, but bulkier.

I'm delighted you always frame your pictures perfectly and never crop to get a better picture.


----------



## d33mb33

Wow fantastic work Mike. I'm surprised at the number of users still using the module. First post updated with the newly fixed module. :up:


----------



## mikerr

I've found quite a few highlights not in my channel lineup,
but are present on other channels, so added a search link.

v1.23

added in a link to search for the programme when its not in your lineup (can add wishlists if you have LJ's wishlist module installed)
the film section was displaying the year twice (due to altepg change)
RT section was sometimes showing episode title instead of series title
remember to go to options/clear cached shows after updating the module.

Happy Christmas everyone !


----------

